# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kryepeshkopi Anastas reagon pas shpifjeve te Kristo Frasherit ne media

## ilia spiro

SQARIME HISTORIKE TË NEVOJSHME

- REAGIM I KRYEPISKOPIT ANASTAS-

 Në artikullin me titull Bollano dhe Dule tu kërkojnë falje shqiptarëve, që u botua në gazetën tuaj, në dt. 20.9.2010, z. Kristo Frashëri i referohet personit tim në një paragraf të zgjeruar. Me gjithë zakonin tim, që të mos u përgjigjem komenteve denigruese ndaj meje, duke ndjerë detyrimin për të vënë në vend të vërtetën historike,  deklaroj se pohimet e tij janë të pavërteta.

1. Po e filloj nga titulli i paragrafit: Janullatos, peshkopi i fronëzuar në hotel Tirana. Dhe më poshtë vijon pohimi i tij se të gjithë e mbajnë mend se ceremonia solemne për fronëzimin e tij në kishën katedrale të Hyjlindëses në Tiranë, dështoi për shkak të kundërshtimit të besnikëve të krishterë, të pranishëm në këtë ceremoni. Dihet gjithashtu se ai u fronëzua kryepeshkop i kishës në Tiranë në një nga sallat e Hotel Tirana International, një solemnitet në kundërshtim me rregullat e shenjta të Kishës. Ky është një përshkrim i gënjeshtërt. Ngjarjet e vërteta ndodhën si më poshtë:
Të dielën e 2 gushtit 1992, në Kishën Katedrale të Tiranës, të mbushur plot me përfaqësues të orthodhoksëve nga e gjithë Shqipëria, Mesha Hyjnore u krye rregullisht bashkë me tipikonë e fronëzimit. Në përfundim të saj, një grup njerëzish të dërguar enkas, në drejtimin e një deputeti jo të krishterë, në pjesën e fundme të kishës, në përfundim të shërbesës, hodhën disa parulla kundër Kryepiskopit. Por këto u mbytën nga qindra zëra të besimtarëve orthodhoksë që kishin mbushur kishën, duke bërë aklamacione pro Kryepiskopit. Shumë nga pjesëmarrësit- z. Frashëri nuk ndodhej aty- i kujtojnë ngjarjet me shumë saktësi. Në hotel Tirana u shtrua thjesht një drekë në shenjë nderimi. 
Është e habitshme, se si z. Frashëri, me një mosnjohje të thellë, flet si specialist i kanuneve të Kishës, të cilët me sa duket i njeh shumë pak. Fakti se të gjitha Kishat Orthodhokse Autoqefale në mbarë botën e njohën pa kurrfarë vështirësie Kryepiskopin e ri, nxjerr në pah se nuk u bë asnjë shkelje e askurrfarë kanoni dhe rregulli.

2. Shkak për artikullin e z. Frashëri janë ngjarjet e kohëve të fundit në Himarë. Deklarata që bëra, në një moment kur shumë banorë kishin bllokuar rrugët e zonës, ishte për ruajtjen e  gjakftohtësisë dhe shmangien e vetëgjyqësisë, me qëllim të vetëm ruajtjen e paqes dhe të qetësisë. Pas pak, sigurisht, foli Kryeministri, në të njëjtën frymë me deklaratën time. Z. Frashëri më shtron pyetjen nëse në raste të tjera kam ngritur zërin tim ose jo. E vë në dijeni, se nga shumë herët, që nga viti 1993 dhe 1994, me shumë qartësi, kisha protestuar kundër veprimeve të dhunshme të kryera në Greqi. Thirrjet që unë bëra, si edhe kontaktet e mia me faktorë kompetentë qeveritarë kontribuuan në ndalimin e dëbimit nga Greqia të emigrantëve shqiptarë.
Po parashtroj një ndërhyrje që kam bërë me rastin e ngjarjeve të Peshkëpisë: Marrim pjesë në dhimbjen e thellë që shkaktoi sulmi terrorist ndaj njerëzve të pafajshëm në Peshkëpinë e Sipërme dhe i shprehim me gjithë shpirt ngushëllimet tona, familjeve të viktimave. Ndërgjegjja e krishterë është vendosmërisht kundër veprimeve terroriste dhe i dënon ato. Shpresojmë dhe lutemi që e vërteta të dalë sa më shpejt dhe plotësisht në dritë, të zbulohen fajtorët, të ngarkohen përgjegjësitë siç e imponon e drejta, por edhe të intensifikohen përpjekjet për stabilizimin e paqes (Tiranë, 11 prill 1994).
Siç edhe kam deklaruar në një intervistë timen në gazetën e përjavshme ABC (më 11 dhjetor 2005 për z. M. Nazarko), nga vitet e para të dhjetëvjeçarit të 1990, kam ngritur zërin në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe kam bërë përpjekje e deklarata në intervistat e mia në Greqi për nevojën e respektimit të emigrantëve dhe të mbështetjes së tyre. Psh. kur gjatë vitit 1993, pas dëbimit të një bashkëpunëtorit tim, qeveria greke kishte vendosur të ndërmerrte masa ndëshkuese, ngrita zërin dhe protestova fuqishëm, duke theksuar se, nëse veprimi i parë ishte një gabim nga ana e palës shqiptare, veprimi i dytë nga ana qeverisë greke, për të dëbuar nga Greqia shqiptarët që punonin atje,  do të ishte një gabim shumë herë më i madh. Më vonë kur filloi të përdoret në masmedian greke, fjala fshesë për dëbimin e qytetarëve shqiptarë, bëra udhëtime dhe vizita të posaçme në udhëheqësit politikë kompetentë dhe në drejtorët e gazetave të mëdha për të protestuar për terminologjinë që kishin përdorur. Siç edhe shkruajnë analistë të shquar, këto përpjekje pajtuese influencuan seriozisht në opinionin publik dhe në qeverinë greke. Në mënyrë karakteristike, gazeta Kathimerini një nga gazetat më serioze të Greqisë shkruante: Ndërhyrja e kryepiskopit të Shqipërisë Anastas  kontribuoi qartazi, në mënyrë decizive, që të uleshin tonet nga ana e palës greke në kundërshtinë që lindi me qeverinë shqiptare (8.7.1993). Dhe në një rast tjetër: Iniciativat e Anastasit në zbutjen e krizës kanë qenë vendimtare (11.7.1993). Madje edhe Parlamenti Evropian, në një deklaratë të votuar me votim unanim të tij, theksoi se mbështet veprën e Kryepiskopit Orthodhoks të Tiranës Anastas Janullatosit, i cili ka bërë përpjekje të shumta për zgjidhjen e krizës midis dy vendeve. Në vitin 1996 vizitova shqiptarët që vuanin dënimin në burgjet e Koridhalosë, për tu shprehur mbështetjen time. I vënë në dijeni për raste të ndryshme sjelljesh të papranueshme të nëpunësve grekë në pikat e kalimit kufitar, i kam denoncuar ato në shkallë të ndryshme. Janë të shumta ato raste kur duhet vepruar me dallueshmëri e takt, pa zëvendësuar organet kompetente qeveritare dhe kornizat ndërkombëtare që janë sanksionuar. Gjithashtu, në mënyrë të përsëritur, në intervista të mia në Greqi kam dënuar ksenofobinë dhe kam theksuar detyrimin e drejtësisë dhe të respektimit të personalitetit të emigrantëve, si dhe nevojën e bashkëpunimit dhe të ndihmës reciproke të popujve tanë. Kjo e fundit ka qenë për mua qëllimi kryesor i përpjekjeve të mia dhe shpreh kundërshtinë time sa herë që shikoj të minohet ky parim. 

3. Z. Frashëri e konsideron si të dyshimtë faktin se shumë nga zyrtarët që vijnë nga Greqia, vizitojnë Kryepiskopin. Pikësëpari, në Kryepiskopatë vijnë e më vizitojnë edhe shumë personalitete të jetës politike, akademike, shoqërore, qytetarë të thjeshtë nga vende të ndryshme të botës. Së dyti, ai nuk e njeh faktin se jo vetëm gjatë vizitave në Shqipëri, por edhe në vende të tjera, psh kur vizitojnë qytete ku ekzistojnë patriarkana orthodhokse ose kisha autoqefale, shumë zyrtarë grekë e kanë zakon të vizitojnë jo vetëm personalitetet politike të vendit por edhe ato fetare. Përveç kësaj, në Greqi, ku kam jetuar derisa erdha në Shqipëri, për 62 vite, kam pasur shumë pozita të rëndësishme në Universitet, në Akademi, në Kishë, në organizma fetarë botërorë, si Këshilli Botëror i Kishave, Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave, kam pasur shumë nxënës, studentë, kolegë, të njohur, qytetarë të shquar që dëshirojnë të takohen me mua. Nga ana tjetër, vizitorët që vijnë këtu, zyrtarë ose jo, nuk vijnë si spiunë ose si armiq. Greqia është vend mik dhe të gjithë atje e dinë se Kryepiskopi Anastas beson në përafrimin, në bashkëpunimin dhe progresin e përbashkët të popujve dhe jetën e tij ia ka përkushtuar këtij ideali. Fraza e tij nënçmuese tani e ka zbuluar veten se prapa petrahilit kishtar, ai është një militant grek, rikujton mentalitetin e vjetër të epokës së Hoxhës, që shikonte kudo armiq dhe komplote. Vetëm besimi në Perëndinë, dashuria e sinqertë për popullin, dëshira për zhvillimin e Kishës dhe vendimi për të kontribuar në pajtimin dhe në bashkekzistencën paqësore të popujve, i japin Kryepiskopit fuqinë për të shërbyer Kishën për 19 vite, në mes të mijëra vështirësive.  Shtysat e tjera që fantazon z. Frashëri nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me të vërtetën historike. 

4. Në ato që përdor kundër meje, z. Frashëri thotë: Për të rritur pretendimet e Greqisë ndaj Shqipërisë së Jugut, ai bekoi si ushtarë grekë edhe arkivolet me eshtrat e fshatarëve shqiptarë, midis tyre edhe fëmijë të vdekur para dhe pas luftës italo-greke. E ftoj të thotë se kur dhe ku e kam kryer një veprim të tillë. Bëhet fjalë për një informacion krejt të pabazë dhe të gënjeshtërt. 
Për sa i takon nderimit për të vdekurit, për ata që respektojnë dinjitetin njerëzor, përbën një detyrim themeltar, duke nisur nga vitet e Homerit. Madje edhe të vdekurit e palës armike, çdo shoqëri e qytetëruar i respekton dhe kujdeset për ata, pa urrejtje dhe fobi. Nga ana tjetër këtë gjë bëri edhe qeveria shqiptare, kur ofroi vend për një varrezë gjermane në parkun e Tiranës, ndërsa të gjithë e njohin se në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, gjermanët ishin pushtues. 

5. Sa i takon çështjes së kishës së Shën Marisë së Përmetit, të gjitha fotografitë e vjetra të bëra para dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore tregojnë praninë në sheshin qendror të qytetit, të kishës orthodhokse. Në periudhën komuniste u shkatërrua streha e kishës së vjetër, u përdorën muret e vjetra, u bënë riparime dhe u vendos aty shtëpia e kulturës. Pas 19 vitesh, ky vend i shenjtë adhurimi për besimtarët nuk është kthyer tek Kisha Orthodhokse, me gjithë thirrjet e bëra, jo vetëm nga orthodhoksët e Shqipërisë, por edhe nga Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave (19.12.2005).  Nga ana  tjetër, kishat janë mbarëbotërisht bërthama kulture e qytetërimi. Përbën një detyrim themeltar të qeverisë shqiptare, të rikthehen të gjitha vendet e kultit në përdorimin e tyre të hershëm. Ne nuk jemi kundër shtëpisë së kulturës. U treguam të gatshëm të kontribuojmë financiarisht për ngritjen e një ndërtese tjetër të madhe në vendin që është caktuar për tu vendosur qendra kulturore. Ndërsa nga z. Frashëri, si personalitet i kulturës shqiptare, prisnim të interesohej dhe të bënte thirrje për kthimin në përdorimin e mëparshëm të vendeve të shenjta.

6. Z. Frashëri duke vazhduar argumentet e tij të gënjeshtra, shkruan: Megjithatë ai i qetësoi kundërshtarët e tij kur mësuan se ishte një personalitet akademik, i ndryshëm nga dhespotët  e fanatizuar grekë, se premtoi që do të punonte për të respektuar autoqefalinë e Kishës Orthodhokse shqiptare dhe se do të kujdesej për ndërtimin e faltoreve të krishtera në Shqipëri. Por, ka kohë që besnikët kanë dalë të zhgënjyer. Të gjithë sa janë njohës të këtij problemi si në Shqipëri ashtu edhe në mbarë Kishën Orthodhokse dhe në botën e krishterë, e dinë se ai që siguroi Autoqefalinë e Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, pas shpërbërjes së plotë të saj, është Kryepiskopi Anastas. Sa për faktin nëse ndërtoi apo jo kisha në Shqipëri, z. Frashëri nuk duhet të bëjë gjë tjetër, veçse një udhëtim të shkurtër nëpër Shqipëri: në Durrës, në Korçë, në Shkodër, në Fier, në Sarandë etj., ose në qendër të Tiranës. Akoma mund të njihet me ekspoze dhe raporte zyrtare që janë botuar në organet e Kishës së Shqipërisë, veçanërisht në gazetën Ngjallja, në faqen e saj të internetit, por edhe në studime të posaçme si të Linette Hoppe (Resurrection. The Orthodox Autocephalous Church of Albania, 1991-2003), të Jim Forest, praktikën zyrtare të Simpoziumit 2000 vjet Krishterim në Shqipëri etj. Por, nëse ka vështirësi për një gjë të tillë, po bëjmë shkurt një referim të disa nga ato që janë bërë:
Realizuam ndërtimin e 150 kishave të reja, restaurimin e 60 kishave monumente të kulturës dhe riparuam mbi 160 kisha të tjera. Gjithashtu ndërtuam shumë objekte për strehimin e selive metropolitane, shkollave, klinikave, atelieve, konvikteve.  Me këtë vepër ndërtuese që numëron 450 ndërtesa, iu ofrua mundësi punësimi mijëra njerëzve. U përkujdesëm për arsimimin e brezit të ri të priftërinjve shqiptarë. Themeluam Akademinë  Orthodhokse Theologjike dhe arsimuam e dorëzuam 3 episkopë dhe 140 klerikë të shtetësisë shqiptare. U krijua shtypshkronjë, punishte qirinjsh, punishte për punime druri, atelie të ikonografisë dhe restaurimit të ikonave, u bë një përpjekje intensive në fushën e përkthimit dhe të botimit me një gazetë mujore, revista për të rritur, fëmijë dhe të rinj dhe me dhjetëra libra. Në periudha krizash politiko-sociale në vend, ndihmuam në mbledhjen dhe shpërndarjen e mijëra tonëve ushqime, ilaçesh dhe veshmbathjeje për lehtësimin e familjeve të varfra dhe të refugjatëve. Në fushën e shëndetit, një rëndësi të veçantë ka Qendra Mjekësore Diagnostike në Tiranë, me 24 specialitete, me një personal të shkëlqyer mjekësor, me aparatura mjekësore krejtësisht moderne dhe që ka realizuar brenda dhjetëvjeçarit të parë të funksionimit të saj 900.000 vizita. Poliklinika të tjera janë hapur në Kavajë, Korçë, Lushnje dhe në Jorgucat. Në fushën e arsimit, përveç tri shkollave të mesme (dy  kishtare dhe një teknike), themeluam 17 kopshte në qytete të ndryshme, 3 shkolla nëntëvjeçare dhe dy Institute të Formimit Profesional. Kur Shqipëria hapi dyert për të pritur valën e refugjatëve nga Kosova, Kisha Orthodhokse, në bashkëpunim me organizma ndërkombëtarë, zhvilloi një program të gjerë ndihme që kapërceu shumën e 12 milion dollarëve dhe kështu u ardhëm në ndihmë më  tepër se 33.000 refugjatëve.
Kultivuam marrëdhënie harmonike me komunitetet e tjera fetare, duke mbështetur tolerancën fetare dhe bashkekzistencën harmonike. Kisha jonë u bë anëtare e Konferencës së Kishave Evropiane, të Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, të Konferencës botërore për Fenë dhe Paqen (World Conference on Religion and Peace), dhe është aktive si ambasadore shpirtërore e Shqipërisë në ambiente fetare ndërkombëtarë, të cilat deri tani nuk kishin kurrfarë njohje për atë. Me të gjitha këto, Kisha Orthodhokse u shfaq si një faktor shpirtëror dhe zhvillimi në Shqipëri.
Z. Frashëri e përfundon paragrafin e tij të pabazuar në histori dhe denigrues ndaj meje, duke nxjerrë nga myku i historisë ngjarje dhe ndodhi të fillimeve të shekullit të 20-të, të ndodhura para Luftës së Parë  Botërore, duke propozuar veprime të dhunshme të ngjashme me ato që kanë ndodhur në atë kohë. Por për fatin e mirë, jetojmë në shekullin e 21-të, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë është e formuar dhe e bashkuar, Shqipëria dhe Greqia kanë marrëdhënie harmonike. Të dy vendet bëjnë pjesë në të njëjtën aleancë, në NATO, me perspektivë që edhe Shqipëria të jetë pas pak kohe, së bashku, në Bashkimin Evropian. Në këtë mënyrë, vetëm ata sa punojnë për mirëkuptimin e ndërsjellë, bashkëpunimin sa më të ngushtë dhe ndihmën reciproke midis popujve kontribuojnë thelbësisht në progresin e rajonit tonë.

Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë
Prof. Dr. Anastasi 

Tiranë 23.9.2010


Ky shkrim u botua në Gazeta Shqiptare, Tiranë, e diel, 26 shtator 2010, fq.1-3

----------


## bindi

O Spiro ,kjo eshte vetem nje ane e medales ...,per te qene objektiv dhe transparent paraqisni dhe anen tjeter te medales ,ne  tersi se çfare ka deklaruar ne fakt akademiku prof. Kristo Frashri...

----------


## ilia spiro

Ky eshte nje reagim i Kryepiskopit. Ne cdo pike te artikullit jane vene edhe referencat e artikullit te K. Frasherit,  duke i cituar ose duke i paraqitur permbledhtazi, keshtu qe nuk ka nevoje te vihet artikulli i gjithe.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ndoshta anen tjeter te medaljes e mban rosi bindi...:-)
ç'behet more njerez...

----------


## Hyllien

Kristo Frashëri: Tre të vërtetat për të cilat gënjen Janullatos

Nga Kristo Frashëri

*Kush gënjen Kristo Frashëri apo Anastas Janullatosi?*
Kur disa javë më parë dërgova në shtyp artikullin tim mbi çështjen e Hima rës nëse është ose jo krahinë minoritare greke, midis atyre që vrapuan të spekulonin mbi vrasjen e fatkeqit Aristotel Guma, përmendja dhe Hirësinë e tij Anastas Janullatosin, kryepeshkopin e Kishës Autoqefale Ortodokse të Shqipërisë. Nuk ngurrova ta quaj si një emisar të nacionalizmit grek. Mendova se ai nuk do të prekej aq tepër në sedër, sepse me të vërtetë është me kombësi greke. Në fakt, unë i kalova kufijtë e sjelljes sime ndaj një kryepeshkopi, mbasi unë e padisja në tri çështje jo të këndshme për të. 
E para, e kritikova për trisainë (përshpirtjen) që ai celebroi jo për ushtarët grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore në tokën e Shqipërisë në luftë kundër okupatorëve italianë fashistë, por sepse përfshiu në radhët e ushtarakëve të vërtetë grekë edhe arkivole me eshtra të fshatarëve, madje edhe të fëmijëve shqiptarë, të vdekur para dhe pas luftës italo-greke. Sa më shumë e mendoj, aq më tepër më duket një akt i shëmtuar që nuk i ka hije një prelati të lartë të kishës. Më duket një akt, që mund ta kryejnë vetëm banditët e varreve, por kurrsesi një hirësi që mban në gjoks kryqin e Krishtit dhe ca më tepër emrin e kryepeshkopit të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Në rastin më të mirë prisja që hirësia e tij ta anashkalonte duke heshtur për këtë veprim për të cilin është bërë zhurmë edhe në shtypin tonë të përditshëm, madje vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite të përshpëritet me neveri nga banorët e rrethit të Përmetit. Por, hirësia e tij ndoshta duke kujtuar se ne jemi syleshë e ngacmon vetë plagën dhe justifikohet duke thënë se ai atje bekoi eshtrat e martirëve të rënë në luftë për lirinë e atdheut të tyre, eshtra para të cilave edhe ne përulemi, por jo para arkivoleve të blera 100 apo 200 euro për copë. 

E dyta, i kujtoja veprimet e tij të padrejta, i cili po pengon nëpërmjet fijeve të tij të dukshme e të padukshme zyrën e Përmbarimit të Përmetit, që të zbatojë vendimin e miratuar nga të tre shkallët e gjyqësorit shqiptar për tia kthyer bashkësisë përmetare shtëpinë e kulturës Naim Frashëri. Për ata që nuk e dinë, u kujtojmë se para luftës në cepin veriperëndimor të truallit ku është ngritur shtëpia e kulturës ka qenë një kishë me përmasa modeste, me emrin Shën Mëria e Pazarit. Banorët e moshuar e dinë se ajo kishë u rrënua gjatë luftës së fundit. Në vitet 50 trualli ku ishte ngritur kisha u përfshi në truallin ku u ndërtua shtëpia e kulturës Naim Frashëri me një sipërfaqe disa herë më të madhe se ajo që kishte Shën Mëria e Pazarit. Gjykata e Përmetit ia njohu kishës truallin ku qe ngritur faltorja. Meqenëse vlera e godinës e ndërtuar nga shteti ishte më e madhe se çmimi i truallit, gjykata vendosi që kisha të shpërblehet me një sipërfaqe dy herë më të madhe në një vend tjetër. 

Ngjarje të tilla analoge kanë ndodhur edhe në vise të tjera të Shqipërisë. Ka ndodhur madje në Tiranë, në qendrën e kryeqytetit. Në truallin ku sot është ngritur hotel Tirana International më parë ndodhej katedralja e Tiranës kushtuar Hyjlindëses. Hirësia e tij kryepeshkopi Anastas Janullatos nuk e ngriti zërin për të marrë hotelin, por u kënaq me kompensimin që i dha bashkia apo shteti në një vend tjetër të kryeqytetit. Por, në Përmet pse po ngul këmbë aq shumë? Pse kërkon me çdo kusht të vërë dorë mbi shtëpinë e kulturës? Konstruksioni i shtëpisë së kulturës nuk ka mundësi të shndërrohet në kishë. Për tu shndërruar në kishë ajo duhet shembur nga themeli. Çdel nga kjo? Nga kjo del se hirësia e tij, kryepeshkopi A. Janullatos nuk do që Përmeti të ketë një shtëpi kulture shqiptare. Do që ta shndërrojë shtëpinë e kulturës shqiptare në një shtëpi kulture helenike, ndonëse Përmeti nuk ka fare banorë grekë etnikë. Edhe në këtë rast, hirësia e tij i bën bisht përgjigjes. Thotë shkurt: i takon kishës se aty ka qenë dikur kishë. Pra, është njësoj si të thuash e dua hotel Tirana International, sepse në një cep të sipërfaqes që ajo zë dikur ka qenë kishë. 
Vijmë te çështja e tretë, e cila është me të vërtetë çështje skandaloze. Shkurtimisht, ajo ka të bëjë me të ashtuquajturin fronëzim të Anastas Janullatos, peshkopit të Andrusës (Greqi), më 2 gusht 1992 në katedralen e Hyjlindëses së Tiranës si kryepeshkop i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. 
Në vitin 1991, me shembjen e regjimit komunist për shkak të gabimeve të rënda e të pafalshme që kreu Enver Hoxha në luftën e mbrapshtë që ai ndërmori kundër institucioneve fetare, bashkësitë fetare të Shqipërisë mbetën pothuajse të gjitha pa kokë, pa rrjet institucionesh, pa funksionarë të përshtatshëm të kultit dhe me shumë pak faltore që kishin shpëtuar nga furia e rrënimeve të tyre. Të gjitha bashkësitë fetare të Shqipërisë  myslimane, bektashiane, katolike, ortodokse  për të rimarrë veten kishin nevojë për ndihmën e miqve dhe dashamirësve të tyre që ndodheshin jashtë Shqipërisë. Para së gjithash, kishin nevojë të sqaronin se cilën kushtetutë do të kishin për bazë në rimëkëmbjen e tyre. Kjo për arsye se kushtetutat që ishin miratuar në kongreset e tyre të para të zhvilluara në periudhën midis dy luftave botërore, kishin pësuar dy goditje të rënda, madje njëra prej tyre një goditje vdekjeprurëse. Pa e shtrirë bisedën në të gjitha bashkësitë fetare të Shqipërisë, do të përqendrohemi vetëm në rastin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë (më tej: KOASh). 

Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, e themeluar nga Kongresi i saj në Berat më 17 shtator 1922, ishte miratuar pas përpjekjeve të gjata nga Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kishës Lindore, pra e Kishës Ortodokse, me Tomin e lëshuar me vulë të artë më 1937. Kjo kushtetutë ka për historinë e KOASh-it një rëndësi kardinale, mbasi ajo përmban të gjitha prerogativat që e sanksionojnë atë si një kishë kombëtare shqiptare, ashtu siç janë kushtetutat e kishave nacionale ortodokse të vendeve të ndryshme. Një nga pikat e saj të rëndësishme ishte skalitur në nenin 16, ku thuhet se të gjithë peshkopët, në mënyrë specifike kryepeshkopi i KOASh-it, duhet të jenë me kombësi dhe shtetësi shqiptare. 

*Më 1939 okupatorët fashistë italianë e cenuan këtë parim. Në emërimin e kryepeshkopit të KOASh, u hoq kushti i kombësisë. U la si kusht vetëm nënshtetësia shqiptare. Ky qe sigurisht një hap prapa kundrejt parimeve që kishin kërkuar rilindësit tanë të mëdhenj dhe pjesëmarrësit e kongresit I të Kishës. Me këtë ndryshim u hapën dyert për tu bërë kryepeshkop kushdo, mjafton të merrte nënshtetësinë shqiptare.* Vazhdojmë më tej. Pas luftës, kur në Shqipëri u vendos regjimi komunist shteti shqiptar në mënyrë arbitrare i dha kishës një kushtetutë tjetër, e cila synonte ta shndërronte kishën në një levë të sistemit të saj qeverisës. Por, edhe kjo kushtetutë nuk pati jetë të gjatë, mbasi më 1967, në kohën e të ashtuquajturit revolucionarizim i jetës së mëtejshme, kur veprimtaria fetare u nxorr jashtë ligjit dhe kur u çmontuan të gjitha institucionet fetare, së bashku me to u bënë të paqena të gjitha kushtetutat e institucioneve fetare, përfshirë dhe atë të KOASh-it. 
Kjo qe gjendja më 1991 kur u përmbys regjimi komunist në Shqipëri. Pyetja që shtrohej në atë kohë ishte kjo: nga duhej filluar? Cili statut duhej të merrej për bazë për KOASh-in? Meqenëse në mungesë të peshkopëve Shqipëria nuk mund të kishte një sinod të rregullt kishtar, çfarë rruge duhej ndjekur për të zgjedhur kryepeshkopin e saj? Veç kësaj, meqenëse në Shqipëri nuk kishte mbetur asnjë peshkop kanonik i gjallë, si duhej krijuar sinodi i shenjtë kishtar? 
_Në këto rrethana kaq të zymta për zgjidhjen e problemit të Kishës Ortodokse, sugjerimi më i drejtë erdhi nga shqiptarët e Amerikës. Në një mocion të miratuar nga Këshilli i peshkopatës kishtare të Bostonit u hodh ideja që rruga më e përshtatshme ishte të ngarkohej nga Patriarkati i Kostandinopojës një ekzark me një botëkuptim të gjerë kishtar e demokratik  një ekzark nga një vend që të mos kishte interesa politike ndaj Shqipërisë, pra as grek, as serb. Shkurt, një ekzark me detyrë të përkohshme, i cili pasi ta rimëkëmbte kishën e shkallmuar nga regjimi komunist, pasi të mëkëmbte sinodin e shenjtë dhe në momentin që sinodi të zgjidhte kryepeshkopin e KOASh-it, ai të largohej nga Shqipëria. 
Idenë e ekzarkut e kishte përqafuar edhe Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kishës Lindore si rruga më e përshtatshme për të rimëkëmbur strukturat e KOASh-it. Por kushtin që vinte kisha e Amerikës për një ekzark jo grek, Patriarkati i Kostandinopojës nuk e mori në konsideratë. Prapaskenat që u luajtën në ato momente shumë të zymta nuk i dimë. Një gjë u bë shumë shpejt e qartë. Qeveria e Athinës, e cila vepronte si zembrek në gjirin e Kishës Ortodokse greke, ndërhyri me të shpejtë: e bindi Patriarkun Bartolome që të ngarkonte me detyrën e ekzarkut Prof. Dr. Anastas Janullatosin, në atë kohë peshkop i Andrusës. Me emërimin e tij si ekzark fillon aventura shqiptare e Janullatosit._ 

*Kush ishte Anastas Janullatosi?* 
Kur më 3 qershor 1991 u ngarkua me detyrën e ekzarkut nga Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kostandinopojës, A. Janullatosi, me titullin peshkop i Andrusës, në atë kohë ndodhej në Afrikën Lindore, i ngarkuar me detyrën e Kryepeshkopit aktiv për mëkëmbjen e Kishës Ortodokse të Kenias, Ugandës dhe Tanzanisë, me qendër në Nairobi. Caktimin e tij si ekzark në Shqipëri e miratoi edhe presidenti Ramiz Alia. Lajmi i ardhjes së tij në Shqipëri u prit me interes nga qarqet ortodokse shqiptare, mbasi shpresohej se ai edhe pse qe grek, meqenëse vepronte jo në Greqi, por në Afrikë, do të ndihmonte rimëkëmbjen e KOASh-it. Dërgimi i një ekzarku ishte i drejtë, mbasi ai sapo të rimëkëmbte kishën e shkërmoqur ortodokse shqiptare dhe fill pasi të zgjidhej një kryepeshkop i rregullt kanonik duhej të largohej nga Shqipëria. Qarqet ortodokse shqiptare menduan se ekzarku Anastas Janullatos me kulturën kishtare që kishte përvetësuar do ta kryesonte ashtu siç e kërkonin interesat e KOASh-it detyrën e vet. 

Janullatosi e vendosi me të shpejtë shtabin e vet në Korfuz. Me prapaskenat që u zhvilluan si me telekomandë prej tij, ekzarku thirri në Tiranë një konfererencë kombëtare me pjesëmarrjen e pesëmbëdhjetë klerikëve dhe tridhjetë laikëve të zgjedhur prej tij. Janullatosi emëroi një këshill të përgjithshëm të përbërë prej nëntë vetësh, të cilët morën përsipër jashtë rregullave kanonike detyrën e Sinodit të Shenjtë të KOASh-it. Me detyrën e sekretarit të përgjithshëm të këshillit u caktua nga Janullatosi Aleko Dhima, një grekoman i vendosur për ti shërbyer Kishës Ortodokse Greke. Ndërkohë, në shtypin grek filloi të flitej për A. Janullatosin jo si ekzark, por si kryepeshkop, madje jo si kryepeshkop i KOASh-it, por si kryepeshkop i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Greke të Shqipërisë. Për më tepër, këtë aspiratë dinake e zbuloi edhe vetë A. Janullatosi. 
Në përpjekjet e veta ai pati si ndihmës të fuqishëm dhespotin e Konicës, Sebastianos, i cili kishte zhvilluar një aktivitet të ashpër si një nga krerët e komitetit vorio-epirot me qendër në Janinë. Në një letër drejtuar kryeministrit grek Karamanlis, metropoliti Sebastianos shkruante se edhe gurët thonë se Vorio-Epiri është Greqi dhe se mjedisi gjeografik i shqiptarëve ka qenë gjithmonë mbi dhe përtej lumit Shkumbin. Në atë kohë emri i Sebastianos lakohej pothuajse çdo ditë në Shqipëri për urrejtjen e tij antishqiptare. Cilësohej si një djall i veshur me petkat e dhespotit. 
Me ndihmën e Sebastianosit, militantët e tij të parë Janullatosi i rekrutoi në Himarë. Së bashku me të, ai në emër të kryepeshkopatës së Kishës Greke, nënshkroi me Aleko Dhimën, i vetëquajtur sekretar i përgjithshëm i KOASh, një marrëveshje orgurzezë. Ja teksti: 
Të dashur bashkatdhetarë! Në qendrën e vëmendjes sonë ju keni qenë e do të jeni vazhdimisht. Mendojmë për ju, për të ardhmen e fëmijëve tuaj. Pikërisht për këtë kemi krijuar edhe një organziatë të veçantë, të cilës i kemi vënë emrin Himara e lirë vorioepirote dhe minoritare greke. Deri në mbarim të muajit shtator 1992, kemi programuar këto aktivitete: 
1. Vizita të përbashkëta në Korfuz, Janinë, Artë, Pargë, Paramithi, Filat, Himarë, Dhërmi, Palasë, Qeparo, Kudhës, Vuno, Sarandë, Konispol, Dropull. 
2. Organizimi i një mbledhjeje të madhe në sheshin Spiles të Himarës ose në Potam, ku do të marrin pjesë edhe Sebastianos, Janullatos dhe Aleko Dhima, sekretar i përgjithshëm i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Aty do të dorëzohen edhe katër priftërinj. Do të bëhet një meshë e madhe në Katedralen e Himarës dhe një në atë të Dhërmiut (Spiridhonis e Harallambis). Do të meshojnë dhespotët Sebastianos e Janullatos. Aty do të flasë edhe prifti dhërminjas Klearkos Savas, i dorëzuar në Athinë. 
3. Do të nënshkruhet një marrëveshje midis Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe asaj greke për ti pajisur kishat e Vorio-Epirit në përgjithësi dhe ato të krahinës së Himarës në veçanti me të gjitha sendet e nevojshme. Për palën greke do të firmoset nga hirësitë Sebastianos e Janullatos dhe për palën shqiptare Aleko Dhima, sekretar i përgjithshëm. 
4. Meshat në Himarë, Dhërmi, Palasë, Vuno, Qeparo, Kudhës do të mbahen në greqisht, sipas marrëveshjes Sebastianos-Janullatos-Dhima. Do të përcaktohëen administrata e Krahinës Autonome Vorio-Epirote Minoritare të Himarës, ku do të marrin pjesë njerëzit më të devotshëm nga familjet më të shquara si Bollanot, Milot, Neranxët, Joshët, Ilot, Belerajt, Rondajt, Zotajt, Dhimojanajt, Dunajt, Agnanostajt, Protajt, Janilajt, Pjerot, Dafllajt, Bifshajt, Gorecajt, Janijat, Zhupajt, Fotiadhët, Gorajt (gjithsej 21 familje  K.F.). Do të bëhen mesha përshpirtjesh për eposin grek 1940-1941 në Livadhet e Shengjergjit dhe në Skutara, pastaj në Jonomarinë e Shentheodhor, në Stavridh, në Shenjat, ku ndodhen eshtrat e ushtarëve e oficerëve grekë: Agathoklis, Konstantinis, Mihalis, Jorgor, Periklis, Athanasis, Anastasis, Elefteris, Stelianos, Dhimitris, Grigoria, Kamas etj, për të cilët do të ngrihet edhe një përmendore. 
5. Do të zhvillohen veprimtari kulturore-artistike si theatro, estrada, cirk, recitime, simpoziume me temën: Traditat nuk harrohen, por forcohen, ku do të flasin historianë, poetë, muzikantë, artistë etj. Po ashtu, do të shpërndahen libra të botuara në gjuhën greke në të cilat flitet për Vorio-Epirin, Minoritetin, për traditat dhe epopetë. Do të flitet për ndihmën e madhe që i jep Kisha greke asaj shqiptare dhe për përpjekjet që bën ajo greke për të mos u shkëputur prej saj ajo shqiptare, e cila kurdohertë ka qenë dhe do të jetë e lidhur me atë greke kundër myslimanëve e katolicizmit. 
6. Do të shpërndahen libra shkollore greke për shkollën greke që do të fillojë në krahinën e Himarës dhe do të caktohet grupi i parë i mësuesve grekë vullnetarë që do të vijnë atje. Me këtë punë do të merren familjet Goro e Bollano, prej gjirit të të cilave do të caktohen pjesëtarë me detyra me rëndësi në qeverisjen e Himarës. Gorot e Bollanot kanë dhënë prova të mëdha për besnikërinë ndaj atdheut të tyre  Greqisë. 
7. Në Himarë do të instalohet një radiostacion vorio-epirot minoritar që në bashkëpunim me Omonian do të japë programe të pasura (duke kaluar shumë shpejt dhe në televizive) të kulturës, muzikës e filozofisë greke për të rrënjosur thellë patriotizmin. 
8. Do të përpilohet një komunikatë e parbashkët me anën e të cilës do të përcaktohet afati tranzit i krahinës autonome të Himarës deri në bashkimin me atdheun, Greqinë-mëmë. 
9. Do të vendoset një linjë e rregullt detare Korfuz-Himarë, si dhe një tjetër me autobusë Janinë-Himarë. Autobusët do të jenë grekë dhe udhëtimi i himarjotëve vatje-ardhje do të jetë gratis. 
Sekretarja Eftalias Papadhimitris, kryetari Rafailidhius Andrikas, Sekretari i Përgjithshëm Antonios Sollaros. 

Sikurse shihet, në pragun e fronëzimit të tij si kryepeshkop i KOASh-it, A. Janullatosi ka vënë nënshkrimin në një dokument ku pa asnjë mbështetje juridike dhe politike, deklarohet haptazi se Himara është krahinë minoritare greke; se jo vetëm fshatrat Himarë, Dhërmi, Palasë, të cilat dihen se kishin banorë greqishtfolës, por edhe fshatra të tjera të krahinës, si Vunoi, Kudhësi, Qeparoi, madje dhe Saranda e Konispoli, ku banorët e të cilave nuk e njihnin greqishten, konsideroheshin si vendbanime greqishtfolëse; se qenia e këtyre vendbanimeve në shtetin shqiptar ishte tranzitore (e përkohshme) dhe se së shpejti do të caktohej afati se kur ato do të bashkoheshin me atdheun mëmë, Greqinë. Shënojmë me këtë rast se Janullatosi përveç shkeljeve arrogante që bënte mbi të drejtat kombëtare, urdhëroi që shërbesat në kishat e fshatrave të Himarës të zhvilloheshin jo shqip, siç thuhej në Aktet Juridike të Lidhjes së Kombeve, por në greqisht, madje edhe në ato fshatra ku nuk e njihnin fare greqishten. Meqenëse në bazë të akteve ndërkombëtare, krahina e Himarës nuk mund të cilësohej si krahinë minoritare etnike greke, mbasi nuk kishte vazhdimësi territoriale me Greqinë  për të kapërcyer këtë minus, Janullatosi dhe Sebastianosi përfshinë si vendbanime minoritare përveç Sarandës edhe Konispolin me banorë krejtësisht myslimanë. 

Komenti për përmbajtjen e marrëveshjes është i panevojshëm pasi qëllimi i aneksimit të Vorio-Epirit, përfshirë dhe Himarën, del qartë. 
Pasi pranoi propozimin grek, kryepeshkopi Bartolomeu i parashtroi Presidentit të Shqipërisë, Ramiz Alia, kërkesën për ta pranuar Anastas Janullatosin si ekzark dhe në të njëjtën kohë kërkesën për të pranuar në krye të katër dioqezave shqiptare (Durrësit, Korçës, Beratit, Gjirokastrës) katër peshkopë grekë, njëri nga të cilët do të ishte vetë Janullatosi. Katër peshkopët i duheshin KOASh-it sepse me ta formohej sinodi kishtar. Si rrjedhim, me formimin e sinodit Greqia e merrte kështu ipso facto drejtimin e kishës shqiptare. Ramiz Alia pranoi vetëm emërimin e Janullatosit si ekzark, kurse propozimin e katër prelatëve si peshkopë të katër dioqezave shqiptare e refuzoi. 
A. Janullatosi pas emërimit të tij si ekzark përgatiti terrenin për tu emëruar si kryepeshkop i KOASh-it. Përgatitjet e tij vazhduan për një vit. Në përpjekjet e tij ai pati ndihmën e Bartolomeut, patriarkut ekumenik të Kostandinopojës, prapa të cilit nënkuptohet se vepronte qeveria greke, e gatshme për të përballuar fondet e nevojshme financiare. 
Kur në pranverën e vitit 1992 President i Republikës u shpall Prof. Dr. Sali Berisha, ekzarku A. Janullatos filloi përpjekjet për të siguruar miratimin e palës shqiptare për tu emëruar kryepeshkop i KOASh-it. Meqenëse në Shqipëri ende nuk ekzistonin mundësitë e krijimit të një sinodi, problemin e mori në dorë vetë patriarku. Në mënyrë krejt arbitrare, pra të parregullt, Sinodi Ekumenik i Patriarkanës së Stambollit emëroi A. Janullatosin jo më ekzark, por kryepeshkop i KOASh-it. Me këtë rast ai nisi në Shqipëri një delegacion patriarkal në të cilin bënin pjesë ndër të tjerët, metropolitët Perjis Evangjellos dhe Meliton i Filadelfias. Por, kërkesa e tyre për të krijuar Sinodin shqiptar kishtar me peshkopë grekë nuk gjeti gatishmërinë e Presidentit Sali Berisha. Megjithatë, presidenti dha pëlqimin vetëm për zgjedhjen e Janullatosit si kryepeshkop, ndonëse shfaqi rezervë se ai nuk kishte të drejtë ti impononte krerët e saj. Presidenti ka për detyrë vetëm të japë pëlqimin për zgjedhjen e peshkopit nga sinodi. Por, A. Janullatosi këtë mbështetje të presidentit e trumbetoi si një vendim të shtetit shqiptar për emërimin e tij si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë. 
Por, me emërimin e Janullatosit si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë, edhe Patriarkati shkelte tri dispozitat e shenjta që ai vetë kishte caktuar: 
a) Shkeli vendimin e tij me të cilin kishte ngarkuar Janullatosin si ekzark për rimëkëmbjen e KOASh-it dhe të sinodit të saj, pa marrë pëlqimin e qeverisë shqiptare. 
b) Në kundërshtim me kanonet e saj shekullore Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kostandinopojës duke emëruar A. Janullatosin si kryepeshkop mori vetë përsipër në mënyrë abuzive detyrën e sinodit të shenjtë të KOASh-it. 
c) Në kundërshtim me Tomin e vitit 1937 dekretoi emërimin për kryepeshkop të Shqipërisë, A. Janullatosin, një prelat që nuk ishte shqiptar as për nga kombësia, as për nga shtetësia. 
Me këtë rast duhet vënë në dukje se delegacioni i Kostandinopojës e argumentoi emërimin e metropolitit grek si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë jo në statutin themeltar të kishës të miratuar nga Patriarkana me Tomin e saj më 1937, por me kushtetutën e miratuar gjatë regjimit komunist më 1950, i cili parashtronte si kusht vetëm shtetësinë shqiptare, në një kohë kur A. Janullatosi nuk kishte as nënshtetësinë shqiptare. 

Kisha ortodokse shqiptare e Amerikës me seli në Boston nën kryesinë e At A. Liolinit, kur mori vesh përgatitjet për shpalljen e Janullatosit si kryepeshkop i KOASh-it, lëshoi më 30 korrik 1992 këtë deklaratë: 
Ne protestojmë vendimin e Patriarkut ekumenik në Stamboll që një prift me kombësi greke të bëhet kryepeshkop i Tiranës dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë. Në bazë të statuteve të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, në të kaluarën të gjithë klerikët permanent prej kryepeshkopit dhe deri te famullitarët, kanë qenë shqiptarë. Klerikët e huaj që janë tani në Shqipëri janë pritur me mirënjohje për ndihmën që po japin duke rindërtuar Kishën Ortodokse në përputhje me historinë tonë të veçantë, me traditat dhe identitetin tonë, të cilat diktojnë që kryetari i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare të jetë me kombësi shqiptare. Letra kredenciale e peshkopit Anastas Janullatos më 3 qershor 1991, premton se puna e tij në Shqipëri si një i dërguar i veçantë ekleziastik do të ishte e kufizuar në kohë dhe në detyra deri sa të rimëkëmbej Kisha Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare. Ne mendojmë se për të qenë Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare vetëqeverisëse dhe e pavarur (autoqefale) është e domosdoshme që klerikët dhe sidomos kryepeshkopi të jenë me kombësi dhe nënshtetësi shqiptarë (Botuar në Gazeta RD, Tiranë 25 gusht 1992). 
Ceremonia e fronëzimit 
Në gjithë këto parregullsi që shkelnin haptas sovranitetin e KOASh-it, Hirësia e tij vendosi të shpinte deri në fund detyrën me të cilën ishte ngarkuar nga kisha greke  të kryente celebrimin kanunor kishtar si kryepeshkop i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Ky akt i guximshëm ndodhi më 2 gusht 1992. Atë ditë u zhvillua në kishën katedrale të Tiranës ceremonia solemne për fronëzimin e Janullatosit si kryepeshkop i KOASh-it. Brenda në katedrale ndodheshin mitropolitët e ardhur nga Patriarkati i Kostandinopojës, disa mitropolitë grekë të ftuar nga Jnaullatosi, disa priftërinj shqiptarë, disa dhjetëra priftërinj minoritarë dhe disa qindra besnikë të krishterë ortodoksë. Sipas kanoneve kishtare, një prift apo një peshkop apo një kryepeshkop i kishës ortodokse quhet i fronëzuar kur në solemnitetin e Asamblesë Kishtare të gjithë besnikët që ndodhen në atë çast në kishë i përgjigjen pyetjes nëse kandidati i propozuar miratohet e termin tradicional bizantin aksios (pëlqehet). Nëse një pjesë e besnikëve të pranishëm në kishë përgjigjet anaksios (jo i pëlqyer, pra i pamerituar, i padenjë), ai quhet i pamiratuar. Më 2 gusht në katedralen e Hyjlindëses së Tiranës kur besnikët u pyetën nëse e miratonin ose jo A. Janullatosin si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë, krahas shumicës që thirri aksios, një pjesë e tyre u përgjigj me thirrjen anaksios (pra, i papëlqyer). Veç kësaj, në atë solemnitet kishtar shfaqja më tronditëse ishte buçitja në katedrale e këngës rilindëse Për mëmëdhenë, për mëmëdhenë, në kuptimin se kryepeshkopi grek shkelte parimin thememlor të Rilindjes Kombëtare dhe se ai duhej të largohej nga kisha shqiptare. Megjithatë, Janullatosi nuk u dorëzua. Për ta realizuar me çdo kusht detyrën e ngarkuar ai u largua menjëherë nga katedralja dhe së bashku me pasuesit e vet shkoi në hotel Tirana International, ku celebroi fronëzimin e tij si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë. 
Duke kujtuar këtë ngjarje të turpshme për cilindo, që ndodhi më 2 gusht 1992 (Gazeta Shqiptare, 14-15 shtator 2010), Hirësia e tij, A. Janullatos thotë se Krsito Frashëri në këtë pikë gënjen. Sigurisht që kjo është një fyerje e rëndë për një njeri dhe, ca më tepër, për një të moshuar, i cili ka bindje të plotë se deri sot nuk ka gënjyer asnjëherë. Si rrjedhim, kjo akuzë ka nevojë për tiu përgjigjur pyetjes: kush gënjen në këtë rast, Kr. Frashëri apo A. Janullatosi? 
Para së gjithash, që ditën e nesërme, më 3 gusht 1992, Agjencia Telegrafike Shqiptare njoftoi botërisht se më 2 gusht 1992 në ceremoninë kishtare A. Janullatosi nuk u pranua si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë. Në emër të A. Janullatosit, KOASh-i u përgjigj se më 2 gusht ceremonia e fronëzimit u zhvillua në përputhje me kanonet kishtare në një ambient entuziasmi të madh, por shtonte se këtë atmosferë u përpoq ta prishë një grup i vogël njerëzish, ku bënin pjesë edhe disa myslimanë, përfshirë këtu edhe një deputet të këtij besimi. Na kujtohen me këtë rast doktatorët fashistë dhe komunistë, të cilët kur dëgjonin zëra mosaprovimi për ta, i stigmatizonin këto zëra si vegla të armiqve të kombit dhe të atdheut. Nga ky pohim i përmendur i kishës gjithkush mund të nxjerrë konkluzionin se përveç kundërshtarëve myslimanë, midis protestuesve kishte dhe nje grup besnikësh të krishterë. Në kanonet kishtare nuk thuhet se kryepeshkopi duhet të zgjidhet me shumicë votash, sepse kisha nuk pranon asnjëherë numërim votash. Kisha kërkon që krerët e saj të pëlqehen unanimisht nga besnikët e pranishëm në çastin e fronëzimit. Si rrjedhim, mjafton prania e një grupi sado të vogël kundërshtarësh që thërrasin anaksios për ta bërë të pavlefshëm zgjedhjen e prelatit, në rastin tonë të A. Janullatosit. 
Vijon nesër 
Nesër do të lexoni 

n Mbledhja e Tiranës në gusht 1992 të besimtarëve ortodoksë. Konkluzionet e saj 
n Çfarë iu kërkua Gjykatës Kushtetuese në Shqipëri për fronëzimin e Janullatos 
n Cilat ishin argumentat me të cilat mbrohej Janullatos në atë kohë 
n Argumentet: Pse Janullatos edhe sot është i paligjshëm

----------


## Seminarist

> [b] E para, e kritikova për “trisainë” (përshpirtjen) që ai celebroi jo për ushtarët grekë të vrarë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore në tokën e Shqipërisë në luftë kundër okupatorëve italianë fashistë, por sepse përfshiu në radhët e ushtarakëve të vërtetë grekë edhe arkivole me eshtra të fshatarëve, madje edhe të fëmijëve shqiptarë, të vdekur para dhe pas luftës italo-greke. Sa më shumë e mendoj, aq më tepër më duket një akt i shëmtuar që nuk i ka hije një prelati të lartë të kishës. Më duket një akt, që mund ta kryejnë vetëm banditët e varreve, por kurrsesi një hirësi që mban në gjoks kryqin e Krishtit dhe ca më tepër emrin e kryepeshkopit të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë...
> 
> 
> ...Por, hirësia e tij ndoshta duke kujtuar se ne jemi syleshë e ngacmon vetë plagën dhe justifikohet duke thënë se ai atje bekoi eshtrat e martirëve të rënë në luftë për lirinë e atdheut të tyre, *eshtra para të cilave edhe ne përulemi*, por jo para arkivoleve të blera 100 apo 200 euro për copë.



K. Frasheri u perkulet eshtrave greke, atehere ben mire te mos mare pozicionin  e mbrojtesit te autoqefalise. 
Banalizimi i ceshtjes se eshtrave VETEM nese jane apo jo origjinale eshte dytesor. Ne fund te fundit, Anastasi s'eshte ekspert eshtrash, tu beje analizen me pare pa tu beje trisaine. Ne Shqiperi DIHET qe per cdo gje duhet paguar. Tjetri eshte i papune, student etj dhe per nje certifikate paguan, aq me shume paguhet nxjerrja e eshtrave greke. Mundesi e mire shfrytezimi. Pagesa nuk ka te beje me vertetesine e eshtrave.

Keshtu qe eshte BUDALLALLEK te denigrosh Anastasin se pse iu dhane pare varrmihsave.


Une do ta kuptoja dikend qe kritikon ceshtjen e eshtrave, origjinale apo jo, thjeshte nisur nga shqetesimi se jane eshtra ushtaresh greke te rene ne vorio-epir.
K. Frasheri nuk pohon se i takon kesaj kategorie, madje perkundrazi ai u perkulet eshtrave te ushtareve greke!!!!!!





> Vijmë te çështja e tretë, ......



Tek ceshtja e trete, Frasheri prape nuk eshte i sinqerte, as i sakte.

Para se te filloje e te sqaroje se si ne Berat 1922 u themelua autoqefalia duke dekretuar te qenit shqiptar te peshkopeve, le te sqaroje me sinqeritet se sa origjinale ishte ajo mbledhje! Do ti duhet ti vertetoje publikut se sa shqiptare etnike e sa vllej kishte ajo mbledhje dhe nese ishte mare parasysh ne te i gjithe elementi ortodoks (edhe grek) apo jo!

Po ashtu, kur thote se ne 1967 u shfuqizuan kushtetutat fetare dhe u shkaterruan strukturat, atehere ne 1991 venia e nje te huaji ne krye te K.O jo vetem qe diktohet venia e nje te huaji ne krye te koash por edhe nuk bie ne kontradikte me kushtetutat e meparshme sepse sic e pranon vete keto ishin te shfuqizuara.


Atehere tre pikat e Frasherit kundra patrikanes jane po ashtu kontradiktore me vetveten.




> a) Shkeli vendimin e tij me të cilin kishte ngarkuar Janullatosin si ekzark për rimëkëmbjen e KOASh-it dhe të sinodit të saj, pa marrë pëlqimin e qeverisë shqiptare


JO, nuk e shkeli derisa vete frasheri pohon se Ramiz Alia e pranoi Ekzarkatin e Janullatosit.




> b) Në kundërshtim me kanonet e saj shekullore Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kostandinopojës duke emëruar A. Janullatosin si kryepeshkop mori vetë përsipër në mënyrë abuzive detyrën e sinodit të shenjtë të KOASh-it.



Po si paska abuzuar, kur vete Frasheri e pranon edhe pohon se "_mbasi më 1967, në kohën e të ashtuquajturit revolucionarizim i jetës së mëtejshme, kur veprimtaria fetare u nxorr jashtë ligjit dhe kur u çmontuan të gjitha institucionet fetare, së bashku me to u bënë të paqena të gjitha kushtetutat e institucioneve fetare, përfshirë dhe atë të KOASh-it._??????





> c) Në kundërshtim me “Tomin” e vitit 1937 dekretoi emërimin për kryepeshkop të Shqipërisë, A. Janullatosin, një prelat që nuk ishte shqiptar as për nga kombësia, as për nga shtetësia.



Te leme pa permendur rastin e peshkopit serb, viktorit, qe ndihmoi ne formimin e sinodit ne 1929 ( apo ndihmesa e tij quhet e jashteligjshme!!!), vete Frasheri e pranon se ne kushtet e 1991 nuk kishte mundesi per caktimin e nje peshkopi shqiptar, keshtu e pranon vete legjitimitetin e caktimit te nje jo shqiptari ne krye te koash.

----------


## javan

> Po ashtu, kur thote se ne 1967 u shfuqizuan kushtetutat fetare dhe u shkaterruan strukturat, atehere ne 1991 venia e nje te huaji ne krye te K.O jo vetem qe diktohet venia e nje te huaji ne krye te koash por edhe nuk bie ne kontradikte me kushtetutat e meparshme sepse sic e pranon vete keto ishin te shfuqizuara.


Kristo Frasheri eshte shume i sinqerte dhe i sakte kur parashtron:

1. Enver Hoxha dhe Sistemi komunist shfuqizuan tere kushtetutat e KOASH ne 1967. Kjo perkthehet ligjerisht se shfuqizimi qe arbitrar dhe i njeanshem. Kisha Ekumenike Lindore nuk kishte shfuqizuar asnjehere mandatin e Koash ne Shqiperi dhe Tirane.

2. Duke vijuar te flase per perpjekjet e Janullatos dhe te rrethit te Megalidhese per te instaluar nje patriark Grek ne Tirane, Frasheri ka lene te kuptohet se Kushtetutat e aprovuara (perfshi me nenin 16) qene ende ne fuqi per Kishen Ekumenuke pasi:

a) Kisha hezitonte dhe u deshen perpjekje suplementare e sugjerime per te lehtesuar instalimin e nje jo-Shqiptari ne KOASH legalisht.

b) ne se Enver Hoxha kishte shfuqizuar kushtetutat edhe per llogari te Kishes Ekumenike, do te duhej te krijohej nje rol i ri dhe nje kushtetute e re me gjithe proceseset e aprovimeve dhe kohen qe merr instalimi i nje autoqefalie. Sic dihet kjo nuk ndodhi. Kisha Ekumenike vijoi marredheniet aty ku ishte nderprere me Koash e 1967.






> Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, e themeluar nga Kongresi i saj në Berat më 17 shtator 1922, ishte miratuar pas përpjekjeve të gjata nga Patriarkati Ekumenik i Kishës Lindore, pra e Kishës Ortodokse, me “Tomin” e lëshuar me vulë të artë më 1937. Kjo kushtetutë ka për historinë e KOASh-it një rëndësi kardinale, mbasi ajo përmban të gjitha prerogativat që e sanksionojnë atë si një kishë kombëtare shqiptare...

----------


## digital

Pershendetje Spiro,

Une e kam ndjekur se fundmi debatin mes Kryepeshkopit dhe Kristo Frasherit. Te them te drejten nuk me ka pelqyer stili i replikes se Kryepeshkopit. Te duket sikur po shikon nje politikan apo analist politik qe replikon me kundershtarin e tij. Nga ana tjeter, pa dashur te mbaj asnje ane ne debat, faktet qe sjell Frasheri me duken shume serioze dhe mendoj se Kisha Ortodokse (dhe jo domosdoshmerish Kryepeshkopi vete) duhet te jene me te gatshem dhe te predispozuar per ti hedhur poshte ato me argumenta reale dhe jo me retorike.

----------


## laguna blu

> O Spiro ,kjo eshte vetem nje ane e medales ...,per te qene objektiv dhe transparent paraqisni dhe anen tjeter te medales ,ne  tersi se çfare ka deklaruar ne fakt akademiku prof. Kristo Frashri...


Kristo Frashëri 
(marrë nga uskana)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Më 12 gusht 2010 në rrugën Vlorë-Himarë ndodhi një aksident tragjik. Nga përplasja e një makine me një motor mbeti i vdekur një qytetar himariot, Aristotel Guma, 32 vjeç. Në rrugët e Shqipërisë ndodhin vazhdimisht aksidente tragjike. Madje, ka disa kohë që dëgjojmë çdo mëngjes sa të vrarë kishte ditën e djeshme në aksidentet automobilistike, pothuajse njësoj si në vitet e luftës kur dëgjonim çdo mëngjes komunikatën nga Shtatmadhoria sa të vrarë kishin mbetur ditën e djeshme në fushën e betejës. Më 12 gusht mbeti një qytetar i vrarë. Por ka aksidente me pasoja më të rënda se ajo e 12 gushtit. Mjafton të kujtojmë aksidentin që ndodhi në korrik në rrethin e Pukës ku pati 14 të vdekur, midis tyre dhe fëmijë. Megjithatë, për asnjë nga aksidentet e kryera deri sot nuk është bërë kaq shumë zhurmë mediatike dhe politike sa me përplasjen që ndodhi më 12 gusht. Kjo për arsye se viktima ishte një shqiptar nga Himara që e quante veten grek.

Ajo që na habiti është ndërhyrja e rrufeshme e qeverisë së Athinës. Pa mbushur 24 orë nga aksidenti dhe pa pritur vlerësimin e organeve shqiptare, zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Jashtme greke, Grigoris Delavekuras, i cili i përket partisë së majtë PASOK, në një komunikatë për mediat tha ndër të tjera: "Ngjarje të papranueshme si këto kërcënojnë ndezje të akteve të dhunës etnike midis grekëve dhe shqiptarëve me rezultate të pakontrollueshme, të cilat pa dyshim do të dëmtojnë edhe marrëdhëniet dypalëshe". Sipas tij, fakti që autorët kishin synime të qarta etnike ndaj viktimës, ngjallin shqetësime të dukshme në radhët e minoritetit grek që jeton në Shqipëri. Pasi shprehu sigurinë se kemi të bëjmë me vrasje me motive etnike, kërkoi nga qeveria shqiptare që ta zbardhë plotësisht ngjarjen. (Pyesim: Por, qeveria shqiptare çfarë të zbardhë kur e ka zbardhur vetë Ministria e Jashtme greke, pra kur ajo vetë ka zbuluar se prapa ngjarjes fshihen motive etnike?). Pastaj, zëdhënësi Delavekuras kërkoi që të bëhej një proces i drejtë dhe i shpejtë me qëllim që të rritet ndjenja e sigurisë në komunitetin minoritar grek në Shqipëri. Le të na falë z. Delavekuras, nga doli që minoriteti grek u shqetësua së tepërmi nga ky aksident ende i pazbardhur?

Vazhdojmë më tej. Vrasja e një himarioti vuri në lëvizje gjithë spektrin politik grek. Përgjegjësi i sektorit të politikës së jashtme të partisë së djathtë greke "Demokracia e Re", Dhimitri Avramopullos, u shpreh tepër i shqetësuar për vrasjen e Artistotel Gumës. Zëdhënësi i Partisë së Ekstremit të djathtë LAOD, Kostas Aivaliotis, shkoi edhe më tej. Ai kërkoi reagime të ashpra të Athinës dhe rishikimin e marrëdhënieve dypalëshe. Mendoni: për vrasjen e një himarjoti për motive ende të pazbardhura, kërkohet të rishikohen marrëdhëniet dypalëshe dhe këtë e quajnë politikë të fqinjësisë së mirë!
Si një kor që vepron nën drejtimin e shkopit të dirigjentit, u ngritën edhe "miqtë" e Athinës në Shqipëri. Madje, zoti Vangjel Dule, kryetari i Partisë për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe deputet në Parlamentin shqiptar së bashku me zotin Vasil Bollano, kryetar i Bashkisë së Himarës, i cili është njëkohësisht dhe kryetari i organizatës minoritare greke "OMONIA", deklaruan me një shpejtësi të habitshme se aksidenti ka qenë i qëllimshëm dhe se motivi i vrasjes së qytetarit himoriot A. Guma kishte karakter etnik. Me fjalë të tjera, sipas tij, A. Guma u vra, sepse ishte "grek". Prej tyre, na habit në mënyrë të veçantë ngutja e deputetit të Parlamentit shqiptar, V. Dule, i cili në mënyrë të shpejtë e paragjykoi çështjen se është një krim me motive etnike. Është gjithashtu e habitshme përse deputeti i nderuar nuk iu drejtua organeve hetimore shqiptare, por nxorri pallën nga mëhilli dhe iu drejtua organeve ndërkombëtare për ngritjen e një komisioni, i cili të hetonte rrjedhën e ngjarjes dhe motivin etnik të saj. V. Dule ka deklaruar disa muaj më parë në Parlament se nuk pret të marrë mendime nga shqiptarët sesi të veprojë sepse ai i di mirë punët e veta. Megjithatë, ne si bashkëqytetarë po ia themi troç. Ke shkelur me arrogancë parimin shekullor solomonian, i cili këshillon "Dëgjoje fajtorin, pastaj dënoje". Ke gabuar rëndë zoti V. Dule. Nëse ke ndopak burrëri, kërko falje.

Zoti V. Dule është kryetar i Partisë për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Njeriut. Është partia që ka marrë përsipër të mbrojë të drejtat jo vetëm të minoritetit etnik grek, por edhe të minoriteteve të tjera që banojnë në Shqipëri (vllah, maqedon, malazez, evgjitë, romë). Deri sot nuk e kemi parë të nxjerrë zë për të protestuar kundër aksidenteve dhe padrejtësive që kanë ndodhur ndaj pjesëtarëve të minoriteteve të tjera. Me këtë gjest, ai pushon së qeni kryetar i partisë së mbrojtjes së minoritarëve dhe shndërrohet në një komisar të qeverisë greke në Shqipëri.
Të njëjtën gafë bëri edhe zoti V. Bollano. Ai nxiti ose të paktën përkrahu aksionin e disa dhjetëra himarjotëve të vetëquajtur grekë të bllokonin për katërmbëdhjetë orë rresht rrugën nacionale Vlorë-Sarandë, pra të shkelnin haptazi ligjet e shtetit shqiptar. Veç kësaj, një ditë më vonë nga incidenti ai tha se po shihej si mundësi për të bllokuar sezonin turistik dhe se po diskutohej mundësia për të kaluar edhe në ekstrem, - për të vendosur më 15 gusht që të mos pranohej asnjë turist që kishte prenotuar ambiente në Himarë. Ai harroi se si kryetar i bashkisë prioritet i tij është të respektojë ligjet e shtetit ku vepron dhe të mbrojë interesat ekonomike të qytetarëve të vet. Duke vënë në plan të parë një motiv që ende nuk është provuar, ai e vuri veten në shërbim, siç duket qartë, të Athinës. Pra, edhe ai pushoi së qeni kryebashkiak shqiptar dhe u shndërrua në një rreshter grek, që mban qëndrim "Gatitu" para Athinës zyrtare. Pa pritur përfundimin e hetimeve, kryebashkiaku i Himarës, i cili ka kohë që është veshur me uniformën e një kapedani diktator, e dha ai vetë verdiktin hetimor, sikur të ishte organ gjyqësor se fajtorë qenë të rinjtë vlonjatë që kishin debatuar me viktimën. Ai pranoi se gjithçka kishte filluar me një grindje banale midis të rinjve. Është pra e habitshme që një kryebashkiak pranon se ngjarja filloi me një grindje banale dhe grindjes banale i dha aq rëndësi të madhe politike sa të kërkojë ndërprerjen e turizmit në juridiksionin e tij.

Me një fjalë, të dy këta, si z V. Dule ashtu dhe z. V. Bollano u nxituan. Nuk pritën mendimin e organeve hetimore, por e paragjykuan vrasjen si një krim me motive etnike. Pra, u veshën edhe me pushtetin e prokurorit dhe të hetuesit që nuk u takon. Një ngutje e tillë për z. Bollano nuk na habit. Ai e ka provuar mëse një herë se është një aventurier dhe se kundër tij janë ngritur disa procese gjyqësore. Ai u orvat në mbrëmjen e 5 shtatorit, në intervistën në televizionin Top Channel, t'i bënte bisht gafës, pra të lëpinte atë që pështyu më 13 gusht. Por, derisa të mos kërkojë ndjesë, gafa mbetet e rëndë. Bile ai na paralajmëroi se do të jetë edhe në të ardhmen kryetar bashkie. Të shohim!
Janullatos, peshkopi i fronëzuar në hotel "Tirana" i kthyer në militant grek
Nuk vonoi dhe po atë ditë në skenë hyri edhe hirësia e tij, kryepeshkopi i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Anastas Janullatos. "Veprime të tilla dhune të paargumentuara, - tha ai, - të dënueshme pa asnjë ekuivok nga çdo person me arsye, përbëjnë kërcënim për cenimin e klimës së bashkekzistencës paqësore". Ai tha gjithashtu se "të tilla veprime (nënkuptohet me motive etnike) janë rrezik për të ndezur përplasje dhe urrejtje të reja". (Panorama, 14 gusht 2010).

Të njëjtën pyetje i drejtojmë edhe hirësisë së tij, njëherazi dhe anëtar i Akademisë së Athinës, nga i cili prisnim t'i hidhte ujë zjarrit: Përse kjo ngutje? Përse nuk priti fjalën e organeve hetimore të shtetit shqiptar ku ai vepron? Nga e nxorri ai që vrasja e himarjotit ka motive etnike? Nëse ai justifikohet se doli në mbrojtje të jetës së një të krishteri ortodoks, mos vallë Shqipëria ka të krishterë ortodoksë vetëm në Himarë? Mos vallë Shqipëria ka vetëm ortodoksë që flasin greqisht? Përse hirësia e tij nuk e ka ngritur zërin kur janë vrarë qoftë aksidentalisht, qoftë qëllimisht edhe shqiptarë të tjerë ortodoksë, madje edhe minoritarë grekë nga Vurgu, apo nga Dropulli? Edhe dy pyetje të tjera: Përse hirësia e tij nuk e ka ngritur zërin kur shqiptarë ortodoksë janë persekutuar në Greqi? Përse si kryepeshkop që e mban veten humanist nuk ka dalë në mbrojtje të shqiptarëve dhe nuk ka protestuar në Greqinë e tij të dashur kundër barbarizmave të pashembullta të harruara prej kohësh si ajo që kryen bishat e Kretës kur para disa kohësh kaluan në hell një shqiptar fatkeq?

Kur hirësia e tij erdhi në Shqipëri në 1991, besnikët ortodoksë shqiptarë e kundërshtuan synimin e tij për t'u bërë kryepeshkop i Kishës Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, sepse ai, sipas shtypit grek të asaj kohe, do të bëhej kryepeshkop i kishës autoqefale "greke" të Shqipërisë. Të gjithë e mbajnë mend se ceremonia solemne për fronëzimin e tij në kishën katedrale të Hyjëlindëses në Tiranë, dështoi, për shkak të kundërshtimit të besnikëve të krishterë, të pranishëm në ceremoni. Dihet gjithashtu se ai u fronëzua si kryepeshkop i kishës në Tiranë në një nga sallat e Hotel "Tirana Internacional", - një solemnitet në kundërshtim me rregullat e shenjta të kishës. Megjithatë, ai i qetësoi kundërshtarët kur mësuan se ishte një personalitet akademik, i ndryshëm nga dhespotët e fanatizuar grekë, se premtoi që do të punonte për të respektuar autoqefalinë e kishës ortodokse shqiptare dhe se do të kujdesej për ndërtimin e faltoreve të krishtera në Shqipëri. Por, ka kohë që besnikët kanë dalë të zhgënjyer. Kryepeshkopata e kryesuar prej tij është shndërruar në një ambasadë të dytë të Republikës greke në Tiranë. Çdo deputet, ministër, kryemistër madje dhe president i Greqisë që ka vizituar Shqipërinë, pas vizitës që bën në ambasadën zyrtare greke të Tiranës, bën vizitë në ambasadën e dytë greke. Tashmë, ai e ka zbuluar veten se prapa petrailit kishtar, ai është një militant grek. Rastin më të bujshëm e dha kur bekoi arkivolet e ushtarëve grekë që ranë dëshmorë në truallin e Shqipërisë në luftën patriotike të Greqisë kundër Italisë fashiste më 1940-1941. Për të rritur numrin e ushtarëve grekë të rënë në territorin e Shqipërisë, me fjalë të tjera për të rritur pretendimet e Greqisë ndaj Shqipërisë së Jugut, ai bekoi si ushtarë grekë edhe arkivolet me eshtrat e fshatarëve shqiptarë, midis tyre dhe fëmijë të vdekur para dhe pas luftës italo-greke. Me këmbënguljen e tij autoritetet shtetërore shqiptare po e zvarritin vendimin që kanë marrë të tre shkallët e gjyqësorit shqiptar për t'ia kthyer bashkësisë qytetare të Përmetit, Shtëpinë e Kulturës "Naim Frashëri", vetëm se, siç duket, Athina kërkon ta lërë Përmetin pa një shtëpi kulture shqiptare. Me këto veprime, hirësia e tij, A. Janullatos po ringjall figurën tashmë të harruar të dhespotit Jakov të Mitilinit, të cilin dihet se më 1921 patriotët korçarë e hipën në një karrocë dhe e përcollën deri në Kapshticë duke i thënë jo "mirupafshim", por "udhë e mbarë".

Himara dhe ligji i luftës
Veprimtaria qartazi e deputetit, e kryebashkiakut dhe e hirësisë së tij, e orkestruar nga Athina dhe shpejtësia e ndërhyrjes së tyre, tregon, sipas nesh, se qarqet nacionaliste të Greqisë pa dallim, të majta apo të djathta, duket se mezi prisnin një incident, qoftë edhe me origjinë banale, për të krijuar një çështje politike me qeverinë shqiptare. Madje, mendja e njeriut, e cila nuk ka kufij, shkon deri atje sa prapa orkestrimit dhe shpejtësisë së protestës për incidentin e A. Gumës, të dyshojë se ndoshta-ndoshta (qofshim të gabuar) incidenti është provokuar nga vetë Athina.
Kjo ngjarje na kujtoi një situatë analoge që ndodhi 70 vjet më parë, pikërisht në gusht 1940 në kufirin shqiptaro-grek. Në atë kohë, Shqipëria ishte e pushtuar nga Italia fashiste dhe Roma po përgatitej t'i shpallte luftë Greqisë. Romës i duhej një casus belli (shkak lufte). E gjeti. Një bari çam, Daut Hoxha, u gjet i vrarë në një pyll të Konispolit. Se kush e vrau, deri sot ende nuk është vërtetuar, por vazhdimisht është dyshuar se porositësi i vrasjes ishte Musolini. Fill pas vrasjes, Roma menjëherë vuri ulërimën. Sipas saj, bandat greke kishin vrarë me thikë patriotin shqiptar Daut Hoxhën. Fashistët shqiptarë filluan fushatën. Duam hakmarrje për këtë patriot të madh që u vra për çështjen shqiptare. Kështu dy muaj më vonë (28 tetor 1940) filloi lufta italo-greke. Sapo filloi lufta viktima fatkeqe u harrua. Nuk e zuri më njeri në gojë.

Shpresojmë sinqerisht që analogjia e Aristotel Gumës me Daut Hoxhën të jetë një rastësi pa pasoja. Sigurisht, Greqia nuk ka ndërmend t'i shpallë luftë Shqipërisë për shkak të A. Gumës. Megjithatë, ne nuk harrojmë se ajo ende nuk e ka shfuqizuar gjendjen e luftës, të cilën qeveria kuislinge e Tiranës i shpalli Greqisë më 1940. Ne gjithashtu, nuk harrojmë se Athina e mban të pashfuqizuar këtë akt të shlyer tashmë nga historia për ta përdorur si shpatën e Damokleut mbi kryet e shqiptarëve. Edhe sikur Athina të dojë ta ringjallë gjendjen e luftës, janë vetë aleatët e saj që nuk e lënë të bëjë çap përpara. Por, qarqet politike të Athinës kanë programe dhe mjete të tjera, të cilat për t'i realizuar nuk kanë nevojë të përdorin armë. Arma që tani i ka mbetur në dorë është presioni i vazhdueshëm politik për ta detyruar qeverinë shqiptare që të bëjë sa më tepër lëshime në favor të minoritetit grek, derisa ta detyrojë Tiranën të pranojë autonominë e Vorio-Epirit, e cila dështoi më 1914. Për të siguruar suksesin, qeveria e Athinës kërkon të rritë artificialisht popullsinë minoritare greke në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Për këtë qëllim, ajo përdor dy mjete: po i jep pensione falas në euro shqiptarëve të krishterë të jugut që të pranojnë në dokumentet e tyre se i përkasin kombësisë helene dhe e dyta, po i shtrëngon me presione administrative emigrantët që punojnë në Greqi të ndërrojnë kombësinë, kurse shqiptarët myslimanë të ndërrojnë emrin, kombësinë dhe fenë.
Pa hyrë në historinë e largët, të tilla spekulime, për të mos thënë provokime nga ana e Athinës kundrejt shqiptarëve kanë ndodhur shpesh vitet e fundit. Megjithatë, nuk ngurrojmë të themi se molla më e mprehtë e sherrit tani është bërë Himara.

Përse Himara?
Shqipëria ka dy vise të cilësuara si krahina minoritare greke: Dropullin në rrethin e Gjirokastrës dhe Vurgun në rrethin e Delvinës. Natyrisht që në këto dy krahina ka dhe fshatra shqiptare. Por, shumicën e kanë përfaqësuar minoritarët helenë. Të dyja krahinat kanë vetëm fshatra me minoritarë, por asnjë qytet me shumicë banorë helenë. Askush deri sot nuk e ka vënë në dyshim etnikonin helen të fshatrave minoritare të këtyre dy krahinave. Marrëdhëniet e shqiptarëve me to kanë qenë vazhdimisht të përzemërta. Shqiptarët dhe grekët e këtyre dy krahinave kanë jetuar së bashku, janë shkolluar së bashku, kanë punuar së bashku dhe kanë krijuar marrëdhënie martesore me njëri-tjetrin. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore ata luftuan bashkërisht në radhët e Ushtrisë Antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare shqiptare. Minoritarët grekë të këtyre dy krahinave kanë qenë të mirëpritur në mbarë Shqipërinë. Martesa të përziera midis tyre ndesh edhe në cepat veriore të Shqipërisë. Deri sot nuk ka qenë shënuar asnjë konflikt etnik që të përbëjë çështje. Me sa dihet, asnjë shqiptar nuk ka ngritur probleme etniciteti me minoritarët grekë, po ashtu edhe e kundërta. Ka qenë një kohë ku jo vetëm drejtorë të shkollave shqiptare, por edhe drejtorë të institucioneve kulturore shqiptare kanë qenë minoritarë grekë. Në organe gjyqësore, në reparte ushtarake, në rrjetin diplomatik vazhdimisht ka patur kuadro të dala nga minoriteti grek.
Për fat të keq, këto kohët e fundit rrjedha e ngjarjeve ndryshoi befasisht në Himarë. Fjala është jo për Himarën si krahinë, e cila ka tetë fshatra, por për qendrën e krahinës, qytetin e Himarës dhe për dy fshatrat fqinje të saj, Dhërmiun dhe Palasën. Kjo për arsye se në këto tri qendra ka banorë greqishtfolës, por nuk mungojnë banorët shqipfolës. Për shembull, patrioti, revolucionari dhe poeti i shquar shqiptar, Petro Marko, ishte nga Dhërmiu. Në pesë fshatrat e tjera të krahinës etnografike të Himarës, banorët flasin vetëm shqip (Vuno, Iliasë, Kudhës, Pilur, Qeparo).

Gjyshërit e Bollanos ishin labë nga Kurveleshi
Duke u mbështetur në përdorimin e greqishtes në këto tri fshatra, në qarqet nacionaliste të Athinës lindi pretendimi se treva e Himarës është krahinë minoritare. Meqenëse shumicën e popullsisë së trevës e përbënin banorët shqiptarë, në krye të krahinës zgjidheshin funksionarë shqiptarë. Por, në vitin 2005, meqenëse dy partitë kryesore të spektrit shqiptar, Partia Socialiste dhe Partia Demokratike hynë në konflikt të hapur me njëra-tjetrën, të dyja e humbën mundësinë për të fituar zgjedhjet. Në këto rrethana, fitoi Vasil Bollano, i cili pretendon se përfaqëson minoritetin grek në Himarë. U vërtetua kështu frika e rilindësve tanë të mëdhenj, të cilët thoshin se kur grinden dy shqiptarë, përfiton greku. Me zgjedhjen e tij si kryetar bashkie, rrjedha e historisë në Himarë ndryshoi. Ujërat filluan të rridhnin drejt mullirit të Athinës. Vasil Bollano e quan veten njëqind përqind grek. Në të vërtetë, ai është një lab shqiptar nga fshati Zhulat i Kurveleshit, gjyshi i të cilit, Plaku Bollano mësoi greqisht dhe u bë grek. Me Bollanon ndodhi fenomeni që njihet prej shekujsh se i adoptuari bëhet më i egër se natyrali. Kjo për arsye se ai si i adoptuar apo si i rekrutuar për të provuar se është njëqind përqind grek, tregohet ndaj shqiptarëve më i ashpër dhe më i egër se greku i vërtetë. Rilindësit tanë të nderuar e shihnin të keqen më të madhe jo nga greku i vërtetë, por nga grekomani, domethënë nga shqiptari që kishte braktisur kombësinë e tij dhe ishte bërë grek.
Greqia kërkon ngushticën e Otrantit Grekomanë, domethënë shqiptarë të shndërruar në grekë, ka edhe në vise të tjera të Shqipërisë. Kanë filluar të shfaqen deri në Kukës. Por, për Athinën rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme kanë grekomanët e Himarës. Përse? Sepse Himara ka një rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme politike dhe strategjike për Greqinë. Greqia kërkon t'i afrohet sa më tepër Ngushticës së Otrantit. Synimi i saj është t'i bëjë në Otrant karshillëk Italisë. Këtu e ka burimin edhe përpjekja për t'i rrëmbyer Shqipërisë pjesë nga ujërat e saj territoriale në zonën e Korfuzit dhe në detin Jon, pra në afërsi të Otrantit. Se çfarë planesh të tjera ka, ne nuk jemi në gjendje t'i diktojmë se ato mbahen të kyçura nëpër kasaforta me njëqind çelësa. Për ne mjafton fakti që Athina harxhon miliona euro për pensionet falas që u jep himarjotëve, të cilët pranojnë të deklarohen se janë grekë. Kush mund të thotë se kjo bujari kaq e madhe, kjo gatishmëri për t'u dhënë pension himarjotëve "shqiptarë" 300 deri 500 euro në muaj, të pamotivuar me punën e tyre, ndoshta krerëve dhe më tepër, vjen nga shpirtgjerësia e tyre, nga dashuria për kombësinë, në qoftë se nuk ka interesa politike? Kush mund të pranojë se edhe në këtë krizë kaq të madhe financiare që e ka ngërthyer Greqinë, e cila detyrohet t'ua shkurtojë pagat grekëve në Greqi, vazhdon të derdhë eurot lumë në Himarë?

Për të realizuar ëndrrën e saj megalomane, Greqia ka një pengesë serioze. Krahina e Himarës nuk është si krahina e Dropullit dhe e Vurgut, fshatrat e të cilave janë njohur me akte ndërkombëtare se janë zona minoritare, por ato janë larg Ngushticës së Otrantit. Përkundrazi, krahina e Himarës deri sot është pranuar si historikisht si ligjërisht, ashtu dhe faktikisht si një krahinë shqiptare. Ajo është krahinë shqiptare, pavarësisht se në gjirin e saj ka banorë si V. Bollano, që flasin greqisht, por që greqishten e kanë jo gjuhë amtare, por gjuhë të dytë, pa përjashtuar mundësinë që ndonjëra familje ta ketë greqishten gjuhë amtare. Pra, Athinës i duhet fillimisht, ta mbushë Himarën me banorë që të pranojnë se janë me kombësi greke. Por kjo nuk mjafton. Athinës i duhet në të njëjtën kohë të përmbysë aktet kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare që e njohin Himarën si krahinë shqiptare. Për t'ia aritur këtij synimi, Athinës i duhet ta detyrojë Tiranën të pranojë se Himara është krahinë minoritare greke. Pikërisht këtu fillojnë pazarllëket që Athina përpiqet të zhvillojë me Tiranën. Vasil Bollano, kryetari i OMONIA-s deklaroi në mbrëmjen e 5 shtatorit, se është gati t'ia japë votën Partisë Demokratike, në rast se ajo pranon aleancën me OMONIA-n. Me fjalë të tjera, nëse pranon ta njohë Himarën zonë minoritare. Ta zëmë se, ndonëse nuk e besojmë, Partia Demokratike do të pranojë. Por edhe kjo nuk mjafton. Në rast se qeveria e ardhshme shqiptare denoncon aktin e qeverisë së mëparshme, Himara mbetet përsëri shqiptare. Kështu ndodhi për shembull me Konventën për ujërat territoriale në zonën e Korfuzit, të cilën vetë pala shqiptare që e kishte nënshkruar, e denoncoi. Që Himara të përcaktohet krahinë autonome duhet të pranohet edhe nga institucionet ndërkombëtare përkatëse. Pa këtë procedurë Himara do të mbetet deri në fund krahinë shqiptare. Si rrjedhim, aspirata e Athinës për ta kthyer Himarën në një krahinë autonome, e cila t'i shërbejë asaj që të dalë në gjiun e Otrantit, fluturon në erë. Siç shihet, kjo është një aventurë e gjatë. Veç kësaj, qoftë se realizohet, qoftë se nuk realizohet, do ketë dy pasoja të rënda. Nëse cilado qeveri e Tiranës do ta pranojë njohjen e Himarës shqiptare si një krahinë minoritare greke, ajo do të hyjë në histori, ashtu siç ka hyrë qeveria e Turhan Pashës më 1914, si një qeveri që dhunon sovranitetin kombëtar dhe tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë. Nëse pala shqiptare, cilado qoftë nuk do t'i nënshtrohet presionit të Athinës, atëherë marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke do të komprometohen seriozisht. Në të dyja rastet nuk është pra vrasja aksidentale e A. Gumës ajo që komprometon, sipas qarqeve të Athinës, marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke, por megalomania e saj për të shtënë në dorë një gjë që nuk i takon. Është pikërisht kjo që ka filluar të shqetësojë seriozisht opinionin publik shqiptar. Ka dhe diçka tjetër. Është fjala për pensionet falas që qeveria greke u jep qytetarëve shqiptarë të krishterë (greqishtfolës dhe shqipfolës). Është një akt ligjërisht i pajustifikueshëm, politikisht i pamoralshëm. Pensionet falas që me aq bujari jep Athina, janë instrumente korrupsioni politik, afërsisht njësoj si financimet që organet e sigurimit të Athinës u japin agjentëve të tyre jashtë Greqisë. Ne e kuptojmë se shumë qytetarë himarjotë i pranojnë pensionet falas të Greqisë për shkak të varfërisë së tyre. Por, mendojmë se është turp për një shtet modern evropian të përfitojë nga varfëria e qytetarit të një shteti tjetër, për t'i prishur ndërgjegjjen kombëtare, për t'i kthyer ata me anë të euros në gregarë të saj. Nuk e dimë se si Athina e justifikon këtë sjellje të pandershme përballë shoqeve të saj të familjes evropiane. Nëse Athinës i vjen me të vërtetë keq për qytetarët shqiptarë greqishtfolës, le t'i ndihmojë, por ndihma duhet të shkojë ashtu si shkojnë të gjitha ndihmat e fondacioneve ndërkombëtare, nëpërmjet kanaleve të njohura zyrtarisht nga shteti shqiptar. Ne presim të paktën nga hirësia e tij ta dënojë këtë aksion të hapët korrupsioni.

----------


## laguna blu

Meqenëse akademik Kristo Frashëri është njëra ndër figurat më emblematike të historiografisë shqiptare konsideroj se titulli i kësaj teme është tejet tendencioz dhe denigrues. Ai mund të ishte: 

*"Kryepeshkopi Anastas reagon pas deklaratave të Kristo Frashërit në media"*.

Kaq mund të bëjmë, sa për të shmangur prejudikimin e njëanshëm të rradhës...

----------


## bindi

> Ndoshta anen tjeter te medaljes e mban rosi bindi...:-)
> ç'behet more njerez...


E lexove tashti anen tjeter te medales zotrote e pe se ajo ndodhej ne sqepin dhe syrin e shqiponjes e cila vigjilon pa nderpre gjithe hapsiren shqiptare, pa mare parasysh se ti mendon se shqiptaret jane rosak dhe mund t,ua shisni sapunin per djath...!

pa le na i thua vehtes edhe moderator

----------


## bindi

> Meqenëse akademik Kristo Frashëri është njëra ndër figurat më emblematike të historiografisë shqiptare konsideroj se titulli i kësaj teme është tejet tendencioz dhe denigrues. Ai mund të ishte: 
> 
> *"Kryepeshkopi Anastas reagon pas deklaratave të Kristo Frashërit në media"*.
> 
> Kaq mund të bëjmë, sa për të shmangur prejudikimin e njëanshëm të rradhës...


Faleminderit  laguna blu, qe solle ate se çfare ka thene ne te vertet prof.i nderuar K. Frasheri
Ndersa vete titulli eshte tendencioz nga hapsi i temes qe guxon qe quaj profesorin e nderuar shpifs..., Titulli duhet te ishte ashtu siç parashtrove ti dhe jo si nje i krimihelit ordiner ,qe mundohet te fsheh permbajtjen e vertete te tekstit pas fjales "shpife"duke mos paraqitur ne te vertet tekstin e plote se çfare ne fakt ka deklaruar profesori i nderuar...!

----------


## qorrbiba

Titulli i ketij thread-i eshte tendencioz dhe duhet nderruar. Asnje forumist s'ka te drejte te denigroje figura te shquara si historiani Kristo Frasheri. Forumisti Spiro nuk mund te vendose nese Kristo ka "shpifur" apo ka thene te verteten. Eshte nje ofendim per gjithe forumistet te shohe tituj te tille ekstremiste.

----------


## morrison

Ore Ilia po ku e gjete kete titull more? Pervecse verteton qe po ben nje propagand filogreke dhe antishqiptare nuk fiton gje tjeter me kte titull...

----------


## Luli X

> Meqenëse akademik Kristo Frashëri është njëra ndër figurat më emblematike të historiografisë shqiptare konsideroj se titulli i kësaj teme është tejet tendencioz dhe denigrues. Ai mund të ishte: 
> 
> *"Kryepeshkopi Anastas reagon pas deklaratave të Kristo Frashërit në media"*.
> 
> Kaq mund të bëjmë, sa për të shmangur prejudikimin e njëanshëm të rradhës...


laguna blu,mos u shqeteso fare per punen e titullit te temes!Keto lojra te tyre dihen tanime.
Ty te takon falenderimi qe e prune tekstin e profesorit te nderuar.
Paq shendet

----------


## skampin

Frashëri: Janullatosi, militant e shovinist grek
» Dërguar më: 10/10/2010 - 12:11
Lajme te ngjashme
Opposition: Electoral Premises Are Houses of DP Militants SP Against 84 Voting Centers
• Datë: Jun 22, 2009
Quarrel over flags, a DP militant was killed
• Datë: Jun 13, 2009
Quarrel over flags, a DP militant was killed
• Datë: Jun 13, 2009
Nga Kristo Frashëri

Në numrin e djeshëm të “GSH” lexuat pikëpamjet e historianit Kristo Frashëri, mbi rolin e kryepeshkopit ortodoks Janullatos në fabrikimin e minoritetit grek në Himarë. Sot, replika e Frashërit vijon me detaje të ceremonisë së fronëzimit të Kryepeshkopit. Sipas tij, Janullatosi shkeli statutin e Kishës duke u zgjedhur kryepeshkop, pasi ai duhet të ishte me nënshtetësi shqiptare.
(vijon nga numri i djeshëm)

Konferenca e Tiranës (29 gusht 1992)
Si dëshmi se ata që kundërshtuan fronëzimin e A. Janullatosit si kryepeshkop i KOASH-it nuk qenë shqiptarë myslimanë apo katolikë, por 100% ortodoksë, u mblodh prej tyre në Tiranë më 29 gusht një konferencë e posaçme, e cila miratoi këtë rezolutë:
“Mbledhja e madhe e besimtarëve të krishterë ortodoksë, në të cilën morën pjesë përveç përfaqësues të Tiranës edhe delegatë të rretheve të tjera, u mbajt në Pallatin e Kulturës më 29 gusht 1992, për të shqyrtuar gjendjen e palejueshme të krijuar prej shkeljes së Statutit dhe kanoneve të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, nga i cili Anastasos Janullatos erdhi si ekzark dhe u shndërrua si kryepeshkop. Mbledhja shprehu me forcë vendosmërinë e përgjithshme për ta marrë në dorë shëndoshjen e shpejtë të kishës ortodokse dhe për ta rimëkëmbur Kishën mbi bazën e traditave të saj të shenjta ortodokse dhe shqiptare.
REZOLUTA
Mbledhja arriti njëzëri këto përfundime kryesore, të cilat po i riprodhojmë tekstualisht:
1. Vendosja e demokracisë në Shqipëri mbas 47 vjet shtypjeje komuniste hapi rrugën e ripërtëritjes së ndjenjave fetare, që ishin ndrydhur, por jo shuar. Si gjithë besimtarët e tjerë dhe ortodoksët u tubuan rreth kishës së tyre. Por ndërsa masa e ortodoksëve priste me qetësi dhe mirëbesim rimëkëmbjen e kësaj kishe në traditat e saj të shenjta e të bukura ekzarku grek dhe i ashtuquajturi “këshill i përgjithshëm” punuan në mënyrë tinëzare e të pabesë për asgjësimin e autoqefalisë së kishës shqiptare dhe për greqizimin e saj, në shërbim të forcave më regresive fanatike të kishës greke, që synojnë greqizimin e gjithë ortodoksëve shqiptarë dhe më tej.
2. I ashtuquajturi “këshill i përgjithshëm i kishës” me sekretar Aleko Dhimën, është i paligjshëm, sepse nuk është zgjedhur me zgjedhje të shpallura e të organizuara sipas rregullave të Kishës, por është vetëshpallur. Që në fillim ai nuk ka pasur dhe nuk ka asnjë të drejtë të quhet “këshill i përgjithshëm”, të flasë e të veprojë në emër të Kishës dhe të administrojë pasurinë e saj, aq më pak të bëjë propozime parësore siç janë ato për emërimin e kryepeshkopit dhe peshkopëve. Ai i ka uzurpuar këto të drejta tinëzisht, duke shfrytëzuar mirëbesimin dhe indulgjencën e besimtarëve të vënë para fakteve të kryera.
3. Ceremonia e zhvilluar më 2 gusht 1992 në Kishën Katedale të Tiranës për të fronëzuar si kryepeshkop të Shqipërisë Anastasos Janullatosin, nuk është kryer dhe është e pavlefshme sipas rregullave të Kishës, sepse besimtarët kanë thirrur botërisht ‘Jo! Nuk është i vyer’ (dhen aksios – K.F.). Ekzarku me pasuesit e tij u detyruan të largohen nga Kisha pa u përfunduar ceremonia.
4. Komploti i Janullatosit për t’u shpallur kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë dhe për të emëruar tre peshkopë grekë në krye të diocezave të Korçës, Gjirokastrës dhe Beratit, në kundërshtim me nenin 16 të Statutit të Kishës që përcakton se kryepeshkopi dhe peshkopët ‘duhet të jenë prej gjaku e gjuhe shqiptarë si edhe të kenë nënshtetësinë shqiptare’, është jo vetëm një shkelje shumë e rëndë e Statutit të Kishës, por edhe atentati më flagrant kundër vetë autoqefalisë së Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. Mbas këtij vendimi, që ka ngjallur revoltën e drejtë të gjithë shqiptarëve brenda dhe jashtë kufijve, Anastasios Janullatosi nuk është i denjë të qëndrojë as si ekzark, ai duhet të largohet nga Shqipëria menjëherë dhe përgjithmonë.
5. Statuti i vitit 1950 dhe rregullorja e Kishës e vitit 1955 janë të paligjshme dhe të pavlefshme, sepse ato i janë imponuar Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare nga qeveria komuniste.
Për Kishën Autoqefale Shqiptare është në fuqi statuti i miratuar rregullisht në vitin 1928. Patriarkana Ekumenike e Stambollit e ka njohur Kishën Autoqefale Shqiptare me atë statut në vitin 1937 dhe ai Statut është rregullisht në fuqi, sepse shfuqizimet komuniste nuk kanë asnjë vlerë.
6. Është e nevojshme që, në vazhdim të traditës së Kongresit I dhe II, të mbajtur përkatësisht në vitet 1922 dhe 1928, të mblidhet sa më parë kongresi III i Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, i cili të përpunojë programin dhe detyrat për rimëkëmbjen dhe zhvillimin e gjithanshëm të kësaj Kishe; të bëjë përshtatjen e Statutit dhe të emërojë në krye të Kishës, si administrator ose kancelar, një klerik shqiptar; ky këshill të kryejë funksionin e Sinodit të Shenjtë, derisa Kisha Autoqefale Shqiptare të përgatisë kuadrot e saj për të formuar Sinodin e rregullt.
7. Për të bashkërenduar punën me besimtarët e rretheve të tjera ngarkohet një grup nismëtar i përbërë nga Petrit Bidoshi, Pavllo Koja, Llazar Morcka, Thoma Çomorra, Anesti Paskali, Stefan Vokopola, Nasho Bezhani, Pirro Ndreka, Mihal Hanxhari, Vangjel Shundi, Petrika Trako, Dhimitër Ndrenika, Sotir Janço, Loreta Plumbi, Lumnie Jani, Sotir Qiriako, Kristo Frashëri, Jakov Milaj, Pandeli Çina, Dhimitër Kondakçiu, Ksanthipi Mullisi, Gjergj Zheji, Jorgji Çerepi, Petraq Kosova, Vangjel Myzeqari.
Ky grup nismëtar, mbasi të zgjerohet me përfaqësues të zgjedhur nga të gjitha diocezat dhe rrethet e tjera ku ka ortodoksë, të kthehet në “Komisionin Organizator për rimëkëmbjen e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare dhe përgatitjen e Kongresit të saj III”.
8. U kërkojmë organeve legjislative, ekzekutive dhe gjyqësore të Shtetit, Kuvendit Popullor, rretheve, bashkive dhe komunave, të ndihmojnë e të mbrojnë në të gjitha nivelet veprimtarinë e rregullt të kishës dhe zbatimin e përpiktë të Statutit të saj, të formulojnë sa më shpejt dhe të zbatojnë dispozitat ligjore të nevojshme e financiare të këshillave të vetëshpallura të kishave në Tiranë e në rrethe, sepse ka sinjalizime për parregullsi dhe abuzime të shumta.
9. Zëri i besimtarëve myslimanë dhe katolikë, zëri i të gjithë atyre që u bashkuan me zërin e ortodoksëve për të mbrojtur Kishën Autoqefale Shqiptare, është zëri i Shqipërisë. Le të gëzohemi që shqiptarët ashtu siç punuan së bashku për të rindërtuar kishat dhe xhamitë e para, po tregojnë përsëri së toku dhe spontanisht se Feja dhe shqiptaria nuk kanë gjë të ndarë.
U bëjmë thirrje vëllezërve minoritarë, që rrojnë pranë shqiptarëve ose midis shqiptarëve të të tria besimeve, si të barabartë midis të barabartëve, të mos bien pre e intrigave të klerikëve të mbrapshtë dhe parullave të helmuara që nxisin përçarjen dhe shovinizmin. Kisha Autoqefale Shqiptare i konsideron bij të vetë të barabartë e vëllezër në Krishtin të gjithë besimtarët ortodoksë. Këtë vëllazërim ajo e ka të shenjtë dhe do ta ruajë me besnikëri e përkushtim.
U bëjmë thirrje personaliteteve të shquara të kulturës greke, pjesës më të emancipuar të klerit të Kishës Ortodokse Greke dhe intelektualëve të vërtetë grekë të kenë kujdes nga fushata shoviniste kundër Shqipërisë që ka ndërmarrë një numër dhespotësh të prapambetur e fanatikë, si dhe qarqe të tjera. Ju takon juve t’i thoni “Ndal!” kësaj fushate, që është një turp për Greqinë e Evropës së Bashkuar! Në themelet e lirisë e të pavarësisë së Greqisë, si dhe në sukseset e mëdha që ajo ka arritur, është dhe kontributi i gjakut dhe djersës që kanë derdhur dhe derdhin qindra mijëra shqiptarë të Greqisë. Mos lejoni që edhe një herë këto t’i shpërblehen popullit shqiptar me helm dhe intriga, vetëm sepse disa klerikë të djallit dhe politikanë anakronikë nuk janë të zotët të kuptojnë një Ballkan mirëkuptimi dhe bashkëpunimi. Thojuni “Ndal!” dhe kujtojuni mësimin e madh të Ungjillit: “Silluni me të tjerët ashtu siç dëshironi të sillen të tjerët me ju!”.
Rezoluta mbyllej me këtë thirrje:
Ortodoksë të Shqipërisë! Ta çojmë më tej valën që është ngritur në të gjitha rrethet për ruajtjen dhe ripërtëritjen e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare sipas kanoneve dhe traditave të saj. Të ngremë këshillat e Kishës të pastruara nga fara përçarëse antikombëtare dhe ta nxjerrim Kishën tonë të dlirë e të bukur në diellin e Shqipërisë demokratike!
Vëllezër të Kishës Shqiptare në Amerikë! Na u gjindni afër dhe na ndihmoni me përvojën dhe me përkrahjen tuaj!
Vëllezër myslimanë dhe katolikë! Le të lidhim duart me njëri-tjetrin dhe të tregojmë se Shqipëria është, siç ka qenë kurdoherë, e të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe se do t’i dalim zot përjetë. Kur lusim Perëndinë, do të kemi në buzë dhe emrin e Shqipërisë.
Popull shqiptar! Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare nuk do ta lerë veten të bëhet robinë e huaj. E pastër, duke besuar në Perëndinë, e vendosur duke besuar tek Shqipëria, e shenjtë me binomin Perëndi-Shqipëri. Pranë ikonave të saj të Krishtit dhe martirëve të krishterimit ajo do të mbajë edhe fytyrat e Papa Kristo Negovanit, At Stath Melanit dhe martirëve të tjerë të Kishës Shqiptare. Themelet e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare të Fan Nolit të madh, At Vasil Markos, kryepeshkopëve Visarion Xhuvani e Kristofor Kisi, janë të patundura përjetë sepse në to është gjaku, loti dhe djersa e të gjithë bijve të saj.
Mbledhja e madhe e besimtarëve ortodoksë të Tiranës, Tiranë, 29 gusht 1992".
Këtë deklaratë komisioni ia dërgoi edhe Gjykatës Kushtetuese, të përcjellë me një shkresë ku thuhej:
“Gjykatës Kushtetuese, Tiranë.
Në emër të grupit nismëtar që bashkërendon punën për rimëkëmbjen e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, nisur nga fakti se mbrojtja e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare dhe e Statutit të saj është detyrë e shtetit shqiptar e lidhur ngushtë me interesat e kombit, e kemi për detyrë t’ju parashtrojmë sa vijon:
Ekzarku grek Anastasios Janullatos ka udhëzuar klerikët e kishave ortodokse që gjatë meshës të thërrasin formulën: “Le t’i lutemi Zotit për ruajtjen e Kryepeshkopit tonë Anastas” dhe kjo formulë po përdoret në katedralen e Tiranës dhe në disa kisha të tjera, ku ka klerikë që i binden këtij udhëzimi të jashtëligjshëm.
Në kohën kur protesta e besimtarëve e ndërpreu në mes dhe e bëri të pavlefshme ceremoninë e fronëzimit të Janullatosit në 2 gusht 1992 dhe kur presidenti i Republikës është shprehur botërisht se sipas statutit të Kishës Kryepeshkopi nuk mund të jetë një person që nuk ka kombësi e nënshtetësi shqiptare, ky veprim i ri i Janullatosit është vazhdim i mëtejshëm i veprimtarisë së tij këmbëngulëse për të zhdukur autoqefalinë e kishës sonë dhe një përpjekje e ulët për të na venë përpara faktit të kryer.
1. Kërkojmë që organet e shtetit të ndërhyjnë me autoritet shtetëror dhe ta ndalojnë përdorimin e thirrjeve që e shpallin Janullatosin kryepeshkop kur ai as nuk është e as nuk mund të jetë i tillë, gjë që është jo vetëm një shkelje e rëndë e statutit të kishës, por edhe një sulm kundër ligjeve të rendit dhe interesit të shtetit shqiptar.
2. Kërkojmë që me një dokument shtetëror të formulohet dhe të shpallet shprehimisht se shteti shqiptar njeh dhe mbron statutin e Kishës Autoqefale të vitit 1928, sepse në bazë të nenit 16 të atij statuti ajo nuk pranon asnjë propozim të patrikanës apo kujtdo tjetër që mund të cenoje këtë nen të statutit duke venë në krye të kishës prelate me kombësi e me shtetësi jo shqiptare dhe se vetëshpallja e Janullatosit kryepeshkop është një veprim pa asnjë vlerë ligjore që konsiderohet krejt i paqenë.
3. Në veprimet komplotiste që Janullatosi ka bërë dhe vazhdon të bëjë kundër autoqefalisë së Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, ai që pati ardhur “për të ndihmuar përkohësisht ‘nuk meriton të qëndrojë më as si ekzark’. Kërkojmë ndërhyrjen tuaj për largimin e tij menjëherë e përgjithmonë nga Shqipëria si i padenjë.
Bashkangjitur po iu dërgojmë deklaratën e mbledhjes së madhe të besimtarëve ortodoksë të Tiranës, mbajtur më 29.08.1992 me të cilën kërkohet ndërhyrja e shtetit në mbrojtje të Kishës Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare.
Me respekt për komisionin: Kryetari Petrit Bidoshi, Sekretari Pavllo Koja, Tiranë 14 shtator 1992".
SHKRIMET E MEDIAS
Në lidhje me këtë konferencë, një organ shtypi shkruante: “Në Pallatin e Kulturës, në Tiranë, më 29 gusht 1992, rreth 400 besimtarë e dashamirës të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë u mblodhën në një asamble të zgjeruar, për të analizuar aktin e çalë dhe jo kanonik të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Kishës sonë për kurorëzimin e grekut Anastas Janullatos si kryepeshkop të Shqipërisë. Themi “i çalë”, pse një pjesë e konsiderueshme e të pranishmëve në kishë ngriti zërin me një “Jo” të zgjatur e në kor, kur u celebrua riti i pyetjes së popullit “anaksios” (i padenjë)… Kënga “Për mëmëdhenë” dhe buçitja “Kisha është e jona” ua prishën humorin atyre që kishin ardhur apostafat me autobusë të posaçëm nga minoriteti dhe përtej, për këtë ngjarje të 2 gushtit 1992, që do t’i vinte një kryq të madh përpjekjeve të lavdishme të Fan Nolit dhe atdhetarëve të tjerë që dhanë jetën dhe djersën e tyre për pavarësinë e kishës sonë autoqefale. Thamë se akti që antikonik sepse efektivisht kurorëzimi nuk u bë në kishë… por ceremonia përfundoi në hollet e hotel ‘Tiranës’. Për më tepër, u shkel statuti i vitit 1929, që ndalon kategorikisht si kryetar të kishës një prelat jo shqiptar” (Gazeta “Lirija”, 4 shtator 1992).
Për fat të keq, grupi nismëtar nuk ishte në dijeni të dispozitave kushtetuese të shtetit shqiptar, të cilat e ndalojnë shtetin të ndërhyjë në çështjet e besimit dhe në atë të institucioneve fetare. Për këtë arsye, si kërkesa e grupit nismëtar drejtuar Gjykatës Kushtetuese, ashtu edhe rezoluta e mbledhjes së 29 gushtit 1992 drejtuar institucioneve shtetërore nuk u morën në konsideratë prej tyre. Në këto rrethana, hirësia e tij A. Janullatos e gëzoi postin e padrejtë që mori tinëzisht në hotel “Tirana International” më 2 gusht 1992.
ARGUMENTET E JANULLATOSIT
Në një shkrim të botuar në “Koha Jonë”, më 11 shtator 1992, thuhet:
“Në Shqipëri vazhdon fushata kundër fronëzimit të at Anastas Janullatosit, kryepeshkop i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Përditë në gazetat shqiptare botohen peticione besimtarësh ortodoksë, të cilët kërkojnë shfronëzimin e priftit grek. Në një konsultë të këtyre besimtarëve të shtunën e kaluar (5 shtator 1992 – K.F.) u vendos mosnjohja e këshillave të vetëzgjedhura dhe e sinodit të tyre dhe gjithashtu u planifikua thirrja e një kuvendi panortodoks. Po aty u tha s e70 mijë besimtarë minoritarë në tërë vendin, ortodoksët shqiptarë janë mbi 660 mijë dhe nuk ka asnjë motiv që ata të drejtohen nga një kryepeshkop grek sado i përgatitur të jetë ai”. Në atë shkrim nënvizohet fakti se konsulta e quajti A. Janullatosin të vetëzgjedhur dhe të paligjshëm si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë.
Pyetjes që Ben Blushi, në atë kohë gazetar, i drejtoi A. Janullatosit në lidhje me fronëzimin tij i cilësuar i parregullt dhe i paligjshëm, kryepeshkopi iu përgjigj duke i bërë bisht si zakonisht përgjigjes. Në vend të saj, ai tha:
“Shumë vetë e dinë që unë s’kam pasur në jetën time ambicie për të ardhur këtu dhe për të zënë ndonjë vend. U ftova të vij këtu dhe të ndihmoj, përderisa e dija se Kisha në Shqipëri kishte vuajtur më shumë se në çdo vend tjetër pas një persekutimi të gjatë…”. Më tej ai shtoi se nuk kishte asnjë interes për politikë dhe se ata që e zgjodhën e njihnin mirë qëndrimin e tij kishtar dhe kontributin që ka dhënë në krijimin e Kishës Ortodokse në Afrikë. Shtoi më tej se ai, tani që u zgjodh kryetar i KOASH-it, “do të mbronte interesat e komunitetit ortodoks shqiptar, i cili mund të binte pre e kishave dhe pretendimeve të fqinjëve” (“Koha Jonë”, 11 shtator 1992).
Duke zënë në gojë fqinjët, ai nuk e kishte fjalën për grekët, por për maqedonët që i kishin zënë syrin Prespës dhe për arumunët që donin një peshkop rumun. Ai nguli këmbë se zgjedhja e tij është e ligjshme, mbasi mbështetet në Kushtetutën e vitit 1967 (!0, e cila, sipas tij, ishte ende në fuqi, “E di, - theksoi ai, - se ka njerëz që thonë se ky ligj i periudhës së sundimit të Partisë Komuniste nuk është ekzistent. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, sepse shteti në atë kohë ekzistonte”. Më tej, gjithashtu kryepeshkopi pohon se për kandidaturën e tij ka dhënë miratimin edhe Presidenti Berisha, në një kohë kur ai vetë (Janullatosi) shprehet kundër ndërhyrjes së shtetit në punët e kishës. Ai thotë se presidenti u tregua shumë i përzemërt me të dhe i tha se ne (shteti shqiptar – K.F.) e pranojmë kandidaturën tuaj, por jo atë të tre peshkopëve të tjerë.
Deklaratën e tij A. Janullatosi e mbylli me këto fjalë: “Në qoftë se njerëzit duan të rri, unë do të rri, por në qoftë se jo, thotë ai duke iu referuar besimtarëve ortodoksë, unë jam i lirë të shkoj në punën time”. Më në fund ai mohon se ka pasur peticione kundër tij. Ai thotë se ato janë disa grupe të vogla edhe me emra myslimanë, të cilët ai nuk ka ndërmend t’i marrë parasysh. (“Koha Jonë, 11 shtator 1992).
Me keqardhje duhet të themi se në këtë apologji të tij kryepeshkopi A. Janullatosi gënjeu tri herë: a- Kur tha se ai u zgjodh në përshtatje me kanonet kishtare dhe se ata që thirrën “anaksios” qenë qytetarë myslimanë; b – Kur tha se zgjedhja e tij është në përshtatje me kushtetutën e vitit 1950, në të cilën kërkohet si kusht të paktën nënshtetësia shqiptare që ai nuk e kishte; c – Kur deklaroi se rezoluta e 29 gushtit 1992 ishte hartuar nga grupe myslimanësh shqiptarë, kurse në të nuk kishte asnjë pjesëmarrës islamik. Megjithatë, pika më e dobët e fronëzimit të tij si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë është fakti se deri sot pas 18 vjetësh, ai nuk ka botuar asnjë procesverbal të hartuar në kohën e fronëzimit dhe të nënshkruar nga peshkopët që u ndodhën në kohën e fronëzimit, që të deklarojnë me përgjegjësi se në ceremoninë solemne të 2 gushtit 1992 të mbajtur në katedralen e Tiranës, ai, Hirësia e tij Anastas Janullatos, u zgjodh njëzëri në përshtatje me kanonet tradicionale kishtare kryepeshkop i KOASH-it. Pa një procesverbal të tillë, të gjitha deklaratat që ai ka bërë poshtë e përpjetë janë pa vlerë, madje mund ta themi me plot gojën, janë mashtrime.
Me emërimin e tij si një nënshtetas grek në krye të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe në shërbim të Kishës Ortodokse Greke, ai shkeli një nga parimet universale të kishës së krishterë lindore. Dihet se kishat ortodokse autoqefale të vendeve të ndryshme të pavarura nga njëra-tjetra janë motra të barabarta, kurse Patrikana ekumenike është edhe ajo e barabartë, por e para ndër të barabartat. Të gjitha kishat ortodokse autoqefale janë të varura dhe të ndërlidhura me shtetin kua to ushtrojnë besimin e tyre. Në bazë të parimeve moderne të shpallura që nga Revolucioni Frëng i vitit 1879 institucionet fetare, pra edhe kisha ortodokse, nuk kanë të drejtë të ndërhyjnë në punët dhe jetën e shtetit. Nga ana tjetër, shteti për mbrojtjen e interesave shtetërore dhe kombëtare ka të drejtë të mbikëqyrë veprimtarinë administrative të çdo komuniteti fetar. Një nga parimet themelore është që udhëheqësit fetarë të jenë me kombësi ose nënshtetësi të shtetit të tyre. Për shembull, në ligjin e shtetit grek mbi fenë, paragrafi 3, neni 12, për “kryepeshkopin e Athinës dhe të gjithë Greqisë”, thotë: “të zgjedhurit e kishës duhet të jenë të gjithë të kombësisë greke”.
Janullatosi mbron pikëpamjen se statuti i kishës shqiptare miratuar në kongresin e vitit 1929 është i shfuqizuar. Kjo për arsye se atij i intereson, meqenëse neni 16 nuk lejon në mënyrë ligjore-kanonike që Prof.Dr. Janullatosi si një grek të jetë kryepeshkop ose peshkop në Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Duhet pasur parasysh se KOASH-i dhe statuti i vitit 1929 është, sikurse u tha, i njohur nga Patriarku i Stambollit Benjamin i Parë me “Tomin” e vet të lëshuar më 12 prill 1937. Për habinë tonë, kryepeshkopi Janullatos e quan të rrëzuar “Tomin” e Patriarkut të Kostandinopojës dhe emërimin e tij e mbështet në statutin e miratuar nga shteti komunist me Kongresin e Tretë të Delegatëve Ortodoksë, të mbledhur në Tiranë më 5-10 shkurt 1950 – statut që nuk ka marrë pëlqimin e Patriarkatit të Kostandinopojës. Kjo do të thotë se statuti i vitit 1929, i pajisur me “Tomin” e Patriarkut Benjamin i Parë më 1937, është ende në fuqi.
Dihet se statuti i 1950 u miratua nga një i ashtuquajturi sinod në kushtet kur dy anëtarë të tij, mitropolitët Kristofor Kisi dhe Irene Banushi ndodheshin të burgosur. Si rrjedhim, në të tilla kushte ai ishte një statut pa vlerë. Që këtej lind pyetja: a ka të drejtë A. Janullatosi të mbështetet në një statut të miratuar fund e krye nga një i ashtuquajtur kongres dhe i ashtuquajtur sinod?
Sigurisht që Janullatosit i intereson statuti i vitit 1950, sepse aty mungon kushti, sipas të cilit, kryepeshkopi duhet të jetë me kombësi shqiptare, po ashtu edhe neni 3, i cili thotë: “Ndonëse gjuha zyrtare e kishës është shqipja, në shërbimet fetare mund të përdoren edhe gjuhë të tjera”. Është pikërisht në mbështetje të këtij neni që në fillim kryepeshkopi Anastas urdhëroi që në kishat e Shqipërisë shërbesat fetare të zhvilloheshin në greqisht, pavarësisht se më vonë, për shkak të protestave popullore ai u detyrua të hiqte dorë.
Arsyet që e shtynë Janullatosin ta quajë të zhvleftësuar janë të shumta, por ne këtu nuk mund të merremi me to. Mjafton të përmendim nenin 55 të statutit të vitit 1929, i cili e ndalonte kategorikisht kishën shqiptare të merrte “dhurata” nga të huajt dhe se pranimi i tyre konsiderohej si nënshtrim i politikës ndaj shteteve kreditore në dëm të pavarësisë së shtetit dhe të kishës. Me fjalë të tjera, marrja e huave dënohej si një akt politik jo kombëtar.
Pavarësia e plotë e KOASH-it, ashtu si dhe pavarësitë e institucioneve të tjera fetare, konsiderohet në statutin e vitit 1929 si një nga garancitë e pavarësisë së shtetit shqiptar, garanci të cilën kryepeshkopi i tanishëm A. Janullatos e ka shkelur me të dyja këmbët.
PERFUNDIM
Nga sa u tha deri tani, del ky konkluzion: se nga pikëpamja juridike-kanonike-ekleziastike është në fuqi statuti i KOASH-it i vitit 1929, i miratuar nga Patriarkana Ekumenike me “Tomusin” e vet më 1937. Si rrjedhim, Hirësia e tij A. Janullatos është zgjedhur si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë më 2 gusht 1992, në mënyrë të paligjshme nga 3 pikëpamje: e para, se më 1992 kur ai pretendon se është zgjedhur kryepeshkop, KOASH nuk kishte një Sinod të Shenjtë, i cili ka të drejtë të zgjedhë kryepeshkopin e Shqipërisë. E dyta, se Hirësia e tij A. Janullatosi nuk ka të drejtë të zgjidhet jo vetëm kryepeshkop, por as peshkop i kishës shqiptare, përderisa ai nuk është shqiptar nga kombësia. E treta, se ceremonia e zgjedhjes së tij nuk gjeti pëlqimin (aksios) të të gjithë të pranishmëve në asamblenë kishtare të 2 prillit 1992. Pra, proklamimi i tij si kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë në hollin e hotel “Tirana International” është një mashtrim apo abuzim i tij, quajeni si të doni, i padenjë jo vetëm për një kryepeshkop, por edhe për një prift ordiner të kishës së krishterë shqiptare. Për të gjitha këto arsye, ne e konsiderojmë ushtrimin e tij të deritanishëm në krye të KOASH-it jo si kryepeshkop, por si ekzark.
Si një dhelpër, ai arriti të bindte opinionin që frekuentonte kishën se do t’i bënte shërbime të mëdha autoqefalisë së ortodoksisë shqiptare. Në të vërtetë, ai kreu shumë investime në fushën e ndërtimit të faltoreve dhe të përgatitjes së kuadrove. Ai hoqi shpejt dorë nga lufta që sapo erdhi i shpalli Fan Nolit. Me dinakëri arriti të krijonte një sinod prej katër peshkopësh, nga të cilët tre janë me kombësi greke. Me një fjalë, ai arriti t’i fashitte protestat e intelektualëve ortodoksë shqiptarë. Në fakt, A. Janullatosi është kryepeshkop i pleqve dhe i plakave, të cilat të dëshiruara për të parë një meshë në gjuhën shqipe nuk interesohen fort për kombësinë e priftit, kur ai meshon shqip. Megjithatë, vepra e tij tinëzare nuk shlyhet kollaj. Materiali që ilustron veprimtarinë e tij në Shqipëri provon se ai është një agjent i fshehur i shovinizmit grek që përgjon ditën e përshtatshme për t’i shkëputur Shqipërisë të ashtuquajturin “Vorio-Epir”. Po ashtu, materiali dokumentar dhe mediatik tregon se ai që gënjen në trajtimin e solemnitetit peshkopal të 2 gushtit 1992 është për turpin e tij Anastas Janullatos.
Nuk ka dyshim se dinakëria e tij për ta fshehur veten si militant i politikës shoviniste greke një ditë do të zbulohej. Rastin e dha ndërhyrja e tij për aksidentin fatkeq që pati himarjoti Aristotel Guma – një ndërhyrje e kombinuar nga Athina me kronometër me akuzën e të ashtuquajturit shpërthim të nacionalizmit shqiptar që shprehën më 13 shtator 2010 zëvendësministri i Jashtëm i Greqisë, Delavekuras, deputeti i Parlamentit shqiptar, Vangjel Dule dhe kryetari i shoqatës “OMONIA’, Vasil Bollano. Është pikërisht ky kombinim kronometrik që i shndërroi dyshimet e mia mbi A. Janullatosin si simpatizant i Greqisë në një militant të politikës shoviniste greke.
Pavarësisht nga synimet e tij të fshehta, meqenëse si ekzark ai e ka kryer detyrën që kishte marrë përsipër për rimëkëmbjen e kishës së shkallmuar shqiptare, puna e do që ai të largohet me gjithë falënderimet tona nga Shqipëria. Më në fund, është e domosdoshme që me largimin e tij ndonëse me vonesë, të mblidhet një kongres i rregullt i KOASH-it, i cili t’ia kthejë Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare prestigjin që kishte kur ajo u krijua nga i pavdekshmi mitropolit, Fan Noli.

----------


## skampin

Opinioni i Ditës Nga KASTRIOT BEZATI

E vërteta do të na çlirojë” dhe “e vërteta është konkrete”, thotë Hegeli. Të vërtetën e mbron ligji. Të vërtetën e do atdhetari sepse patriotizmi në demokraci është bindje ndaj ligjit, është sjellje ndaj të mirave të përbashkëta, është domosdoshmëri për të ecur përpara, është sjellje në shërbim të atdheut. Profesor Kristo Frashëri, në artikullin e tij me titull “Bollano e Dule t’u kërkojnë falje shqiptarëve”, botuar në “Gazetën Shqiptare” datë 20.09.2010, parashtron e analizon ndodhitë e fundit në vend edhe në rrafshin historik dhe mbron me të drejtë interesat e Shqipërisë. Një javë më vonë, po në “Gazetën Shqiptare”, më 26.09.2010, kryepeshkopi Janullatos i përgjigjet profesor Kristo Frashërit me artikullin “Rasti ‘Guma’, ku gënjen Kristo Frashëri”. Profesor Kristo Frashërin e ka lartësuar historia, ai është historian i shquar, personalitet i historiografisë, kulturës dhe qytetërimit shqiptar, që i ka kapërcyer kufijtë e Shqipërisë, ai nuk ka nevojë të mbrohet nga askush se gjithkush mëson nga vepra e tij, ai është një enciklopedi me vlera për historinë, kulturën dhe qytetërimin e Shqipërisë.
“Me këmbënguljen e tij (kryepeshkopit Janullatos – K.B) autoritetet shtetërore shqiptare po zvarritin vendimin që kanë marrë të tria shkallët e gjyqësorit shqiptar, për t’ia kthyer bashkësisë qytetare të Përmetit Shtëpinë e Kulturës ‘Naim Frashëri’, vetëm se, siç duket, Athina kërkon të lërë Përmetin pa një shtëpi kulture shqiptare”, shkruan profesor Kristo Frashëri.
1- Vendimet e pushtetit gjyqësor nuk respektohen nga kisha.
Konflikti gjyqësor midis Qendrës Kulturore të Bashkisë Përmet dhe Kishës Ortodokse Përmet filloi më 25 shtator 1997 dhe përfundoi më 5 maj 2004. Të tria shkallët e gjyqësorit, Shkalla I me vendimin Nr. 484 datë 10.07.2001, Apeli me Vendimin Nr. 122 datë 21.03.2002 dhe Gjykata e Lartë me Vendimin Nr. 1640 datë 14.10.2003, vendosën që Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, ngritur nga themelet nga shteti dhe përuruar më 1962, të mos tjetërsohet e të kthehet në kishë po të vazhdojë të ngelet e të lartësohet si tempull i kulturës në zemër të Përmetit. Vendimet e të tri shkallëve të pushtetit gjyqësor, të Shkallës I, të Apelit e Gjykatës së Lartë, u vlerësuan të rregullta, kushtetuese nga Gjykata Kushtetuese me vendimin nr. 66 datë 05.05.2004.
Në hapësirën e kësaj kohe, më 24.02.2002 dhe më 19.07.2002, hirësia e Tij, zoti Janullatos ka ardhur në Përmet. Pas ardhjes së parë, ndryshimet në mjediset e brendshme të Pallatit të Kulturës u shtuan edhe pse Gjykata e Shkallës së I Gjirokastër e kishte rikthyer Pallatin e Kulturës në pronësi të Qendrës Kulturore Përmet me vendimin nr.484 datë 10.07.2001. Herën e dytë, kryepeshkopi Janullatos, qëndroi dhe foli greqisht në Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” dhe, këtë institucion të rëndësishëm dhe të vetëm të kulturës në qytetin e Përmetit, e cilësoi me emrin Kisha e Shën Mërisë dhe jo me emrin e vërtetë Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, si cilësohej në vendimet e gjyqësorit dhe si e thërrisnin dhe si e cilësojnë edhe sot qytetarët e Përmetit, edhe pse nga Gjykata e Apelit të Gjirokastrës me Vendimin e formës së prerë nr.122 datë 21.03.2002 Pallati i Kulturës iu rikthye në pronësi Qendrës Kulturore të Bashkisë Përmet. Kryepeshkopi Janullatos foli në Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, në ndërtesën që nuk ishte kishë për Kishën e Shën Mërisë dhe nuk shkoi në kishat me vlera historike e kulturore siç janë Kisha e Shën Kollit dhe Kisha e Shëne Prëmtes, të dyja monumente të kulturës që ruheshin dhe ruhen me ligj nga shteti. Në Kishën e Shën Kollit, ndërtuar më 1757, pasi u vra dhe iu pre koka nga një bandë e paguar nga reaksioni fetar e shtetëror nga qarqe të caktuara të Greqisë më 24 dhjetor 1917, u varros me nderime nga qytetarët dhe qëndroi aty deri në vitin 1962 trupi pa kokë i priftit kombëtar At Stath Melani, i cili predikoi shqip qysh më 1899 në Mitropolinë e Përmetit dhe për të cilin Fan Noli është shprehur se ky klerik atdhetar është “një hero dhe dëshmor i madh i Shqipërisë”. Kisha e Shëne Prëmtes është e pajisur me piktura murale dhe punime të gdhendura në dru. Është ndërtuar më 20 prill 1776. Afresku i saj është realizuar më 19.09.1808 nga piktori Tërpo Zografi, djali i piktorit Kostandin Zografi nga Korça, ndërsa ikonostasi është punuar nga gdhendës druri nën drejtimin e Dhimitrit, mjeshtrit shqiptar nga Konica. Në Kishën e Shëne Prëmtes, sipas traditës gojore të qytetit, në vitet 1920 - 1922 u këndua për herë të parë Ungjilli në gjuhën shqipe nga burri i shtetit, atdhetari i madh demokrat, kleriku i lartë, poeti, përkthyesi, publicisti, dijetari, historiani e muzikologu Fan Stilian Noli, i cili erdhi dhe qëndroi në Përmet në shtëpinë e Ndreko Stavro Çelikut, sekretarit të gazetës “Dielli” dhe sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Federatës “Vatra”. Më 17 qershor 1991 Kisha e Shëne Prëmtes u vizitua nga At Artur Liolini, kancelari i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare në Amerikë.
Në shkrimin e Tij, “Rasti ‘Guma’, ku gënjen Kristo Frashëri”, botuar në “Gazetën Shqiptare” më 26.09.2010, kryepeshkopi Janullatos as që nuk i përmend vendimet e gjyqësorit të dhëna në emër të Republikës së Shqipërisë në favor të Pallatit të Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, që me të drejtë dhe si është e vërteta i cilëson dhe kërkon të ekzekutohen prof. Kristo Frashëri, të cilat ia rikthejnë Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” bashkësisë qytetare të Përmetit. Pallati i Kulturës u mor në mënyrë antiligjore më 15.06.2001 nga Kisha e Përmetit, kur çështja ishte duke u gjykuar me themel dhe pa asnjë gjyq për lirimin dhe dorëzimin e objektit si dhe pa asnjë urdhër ekzekutimi të ndonjë gjykate dhe, u veprua kështu, kur nuk shkonte, nuk shkon dhe as ka për të shkuar as Pallati i Kulturës nga Përmeti dhe as Përmeti nga Shqipëria. Nga kryepeshkopi Janullatos thuhet se vendi “nuk është kthyer tek kisha ortodokse”, ndërsa nga Kisha e Përmetit edhe pse vendimet e gjyqësorit kanë fuqi detyruese nuk lirohet Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”. Si ta kuptojmë: Kisha e Përmetit nuk respekton ligjin e shtetit dhe nuk zbaton urdhrin e Kryepeshkopit apo Kryepeshkopi nuk respekton vendimet e shkallëve të gjyqësorit dhe nuk urdhëron Kishën e Përmetit të lirojë Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”. Një gjë është më se e qartë: kryepeshkopi Janullatos nuk respekton pushtetin gjyqësor të Shqipërisë.
2 - E vërteta mbi ngritjen e Pallatit të Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”.
Në shkrimin e botuar në “Gazetën Shqiptare” më 26.09.2010, kryepeshkopi Anastas Janullatos ndër të tjera shkruan: “U shkatërrua streha e kishës së vjetër, u përdorën muret e vjetra, u bënë riparime dhe u vendos aty Shtëpia e Kulturës”. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, ndaj dhe janë të pavërteta pohimet e Kryepeshkopit Janullatos. Si është e vërteta? Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” u ndërtua që nga themelet dhe u investua tërësisht nga shteti. Në vitet 1960 - 1964 u hartua dhe u realizua një plan i ri rregullues për qytetin e Përmetit, i cili, ndoshta, vinte pas atij të viteve 1805–1808 dhe të 31 korrikut 1946. Në hapësirën e gjelbërt, sot lulishte dhe ku ngrihet Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, në vitet ’60 të shekullit XX, kanë qenë: ndërtesa me dy kate e Bankës së Shtetit, Klubi i Gjuetarëve, disa ndërtesa banimi për ushtarakët, Kisha e Shën Marisë së Pazarit, ndërtesa dykatëshe e Kursit të Partisë së Punës dhe ndër të tjera edhe Kulla e Gjon Fushës. Në kuadrin e planit të ri urbanistik të gjitha ndërtesat u shembën dhe u ngrit nga themelet në qendër të lulishtes vetëm Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”. Pallati i Kulturës u ngrit në zbatim të Vendimit Nr. 69 datë 11.08.1960 të Komitetit Ekzekutiv të rrethit Përmet dhe, nga e gjithë sipërfaqja e truallit prej 584 m2 mbi të cilën ajo u ngrit, vetëm 4.28 % ose më saktë 25 m2 i takojnë truallit mbi të cilën ngrihej Kisha e Shën Marisë së Pazarit. Punimet filluan më 11 prill 1961. U përurua më 28 nëntor 1962, në Ditën e Flamurit, në kuadrin e 50 vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.
Kjo e vërtetë, e dalë edhe në gjykimet me themel në të tria shkallët e gjyqësorit, evidentohet si dhe u evidentua:
Së pari, nga dokumentacioni origjinal dhe i pakontestueshëm i Arkivit Qendror Teknik të Ndërtimit Tiranë dhe Arkivit të Bashkisë së rrethit Përmet. Këto materiale arkivore, ku ndër të tjera përfshihen planvendosja dhe planimetria e gjithë objektit, projektet e ndërtimit të katit përdhe dhe të katit të dytë të Pallatit të Kulturës, mjetet e domosdoshme financiare të shprehura këto edhe në vlerën e inventarit të ndërtesës së këtij institucioni si mjet themelor i Qendrës Kulturore Përmet, hedhin dritë të plotë se është shteti që e ka investuar dhe që e ka ngritur tërësisht që nga themelet Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”.
Së dyti, nga akt-ekspertiza e datës 07.10.2000 e ekspertëve, arkitektit Jorgo Xuhano dhe topografit Hasan Bushi, të caktuar nga gjykata dhe të pranuar edhe nga Qendra Kulturore, drejtori Kastriot Bezati, si dhe nga Kisha Ortodokse e përfaqësuar nga At Vasil Thomollari. Nga kjo akt-ekspertizë doli qartë edhe një herë ajo që u evidencua nga dokumentacioni arkivor i siguruar në Arkivin Qendror Teknik të Ndërtimit Tiranë dhe në Arkivin e Bashkisë Përmet. Raporti midis objektit dhe vlerës së truallit që zë objekti është 99.3 % për shtetin dhe vetëm 0.7 % për Kishën e Përmetit.
Së treti, nga vendimi nr.75 datë 27.02.1995 i Komisionit të KK të Pronave të Bashkisë Përmet, i cili nuk ia njohu e për rrjedhojë nuk ia ktheu Pallatin e Kulturës Kishës, por për sipërfaqen e truallit që ajo zinte më parë i dha të drejtën e kompensimit sipas nenit 16/a – c të Ligjit Nr. 7698 datë 15.04.1993.
Së katërti, nga fakti se në traditën përmetare është guri i zi dhe jo guri i bardhë ai me të cilin janë ndërtuar historikisht kishat në trevën e Përmetit dhe, me të tillë gurë të zinj, ishin dikur themelitë dhe gjithë ndërtesa e Kishës “Shën Maria e Pazarit”, e cila, sipas historianit Stilian Adhami, u ngrit në vitet ‘30 të shekullit XX, po ajo, - vazhdon më tej ai, - ngeli vetëm si karabina, nuk pati asnjë vlerë, ndërsa historiani Apostol Kotani thotë se kjo kishë u ndërtua në vitin 1938 dhe ndërtesa ishte e pasuvatuar, kishte vetëm disa ikona si dhe një kambaneri. Themelitë dhe vetë ndërtesa e Pallatit të Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” nuk janë me gurë të zinj, por me gurë të bardhë, marrë ky kryesisht në Grykën e Këlcyrës dhe më pak në Derviçan të Gjirokastrës.
Së pesti, parë në rrafshin e strukturës ndërtimore e arkitekturore, Pallati i Kulturës së Përmetit është i njëjtë me Pallatin e Kulturës së Tepelenës dhe kjo për vetë faktin se, të dy këto institucione kulturore, janë ndërtuar mbi bazën e të njëjtit projekt të hartuar nga Ministria e Ndërtimit.
Së gjashti,si, kur dhe nga kush është ndërtuar Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, e dinë qytetarët e Përmetit. “Shtëpia e Kulturës është ndërtuar tërësisht nga shteti”, - thuhet në Kërkesën e datës 25.03.1998 të Këshillit të rrethit të Përmetit drejtuar Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme në Tiranë. “Të gjithë përmetarët e dinë mirë që ky objekt është ngritur nga themelitë gjatë viteve të pas Çlirimit”, - i shkruanin midis të tjerash më 02.08.1997 një grup intelektualësh Bashkisë së Përmetit. Ndërsa në Letrën e Hapur që të gjitha forcat politike dhe shoqatat atdhetare e kulturore të rrethit të Përmetit i drejtuan më 22.04.1999 Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, Ministrit të Drejtësisë, Gjykatës Kushtetuese dhe për njoftim edhe kryeministrit e ministrit të Kulturës, ndër të tjera thuhet: “Kjo godinë është ngritur nga themelitë në vitet ’60 të këtij shekulli dhe si pronare e ligjshme është Qendra Kulturore...Theksojmë se Shtëpia e Kulturës duhet të mbetet në pronësi të Qendrës Kulturore, se e drejta është me të dhe i shërben gjithë popullit të Përmetit”. “Ju sigurojmë se përpjekjet tona do të jenë maksimale për të ruajtur Shtëpinë e Kulturës”, - thuhet ndër të tjera në Deklaratën që Këshilli i Bashkisë iu drejtua qytetarëve të Përmetit më 3 korrik 2001. Zbatimin e vendimeve të gjyqësorit për Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” e kërkojnë edhe 36 akademikë e profesorë nga më të shquarit e Shqipërisë dhe 48 intelektualë nga më të mirët e Përmetit, të cilët iu drejtuan me letra të veçanta Presidentit, Kryeministrit dhe Kryetarit të Kuvendit, të parët më 29.05.2007 dhe të dytët më 08.06.2007. Akademikët e profesorët në letrën e tyre ndër të tjera shkruajnë: “Në Shqipëri askush nuk duhet të dalë mbi ligjin: asnjë njeri, asnjë komunë apo bashki, asnjë institucion qendror i vendit, as edhe Kryeministria apo Presidenca. Institucionet e kultit, që janë të domosdoshme, duhet të respektojnë dhe t’i binden ligjit të Shqipërisë. Hirësia e tij, zoti Janullatos, duhet të lirojë Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri””. Në letrën e intelektualeve të Përmetit ndër të tjera thuhej: “Ashtu si në çdo shtet të Europës edhe në Shqipëri të veprojë ligji dhe vetëm ligji … Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” është ngritur tërësisht nga shteti në vitin 1962 …Këto vitet e fundit ky institucion është uzurpuar e dhunuar padrejtësisht e në mënyrë antiligjore nga kisha …Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” të mbetet e të lartësohet si Tempull i Kulturës”.
Së shtati, shumë qartë për ngritjen mbi themele të reja të Pallatit të Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” flasin listë-pagesat e punëtorëve për punimet e kryera në objektin e Pallatit të Kulturës në vitet 1961-1962. Pa i analizuar në rrafshin tërësore këto listë-pagesa, po cilësojmë të dhënat e nxjerra vetëm nga listë-pagesat e muajve prill dhe maj të vitit 1961. Puna, si cilësuam, për ngritjen e Pallatit të Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, filloi më 11 prill 1961 nga Kantieri i Ndërtimit të Përmetit i Ndërmarrjes së Ndërtimit të Gjirokastrës, nën drejtimin e ing.Harito Kaso dhe teknikut të ndërtimit Argjir Kristulla. Vetëm nga 11.04 deri më 30.04.1961 u kryen 67.80 metra kub gërmime dheu themeli të kategorisë IV, i barabartë ky volum me 101 ml themele për ngritjen e Pallatit të Kulturës. Këto gërmime vazhduan edhe në majin e 1961-it. Vetëm nga 01.05 deri më 15.05.1961 u ndërtuan 106.90 metro kub mur guri themeli, i barabartë ky volum pune me 159 ml themele të bëra me mur guri (103 ml themele perimetrale dhe 55.5 ml themele në brendësi), aq sa janë themelet tërësore të Pallatit të Kulturës. Ku janë “muret e vjetra” që u përdorën për ngritjen e Pallatit të Kulturës? Ku “u bënë riparime dhe u vendos aty Shtëpia e Kulturës”? Më vjen rëndë të përdor fjalën “gënjen”, ndaj duke ndjerë detyrimin për të thënë të vërtetën, si dhe e kam thënë, deklaroj se janë të pavërteta thëniet e Kryepeshkopit Janullatos.
Burim i madh i së vërtetës sot janë edhe njerëzit e ligjit, avokatët që e mbrojtën Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” me provat e shumta të parashtruara në seancat e panumërta të shkallëve të gjyqësorit: Minushe Çobo, Delo Isufi, Dashamir Kore e Merko Muhametaj. Janë gjyqtarët e të gjitha shkallëve të gjyqësorit, të cilët iu nënshtruan vetëm Kushtetutës dhe ligjeve të Shqipërisë, njerëzit e drejtësisë së vërtetë, të cilët morën vendime të mbështetura vetëm në ligj dhe në prova, si dhe në zbatimin e drejtë si të ligjit material, ashtu dhe të ligjit procedurial, ndër të cilët cilësojmë: Blerta Çibuku, Izet Salaj, Zamir Poda, Gjergj Sauli, Bashkim Caka, Mirela Kore, Shkëlqim Mustafa, Irena Brahimi, Aleksandër Muskaj, Valentina Kondili, Natasha Sheshi, Irma Bala, Alfred Karamuço dhe Kristofor Peçi.
3 - Qendra Kulturore e Përmetit.
Kryepeshkopi në artikullin e tij të datës 26.09.2010 ndër të tjera flet edhe për një “vend që është caktuar për t’u vendosur Qendra Kulturore”. Ku është ky vend? Nuk mund të identifikohet me apo pa qëllim ndërtesa e muzeut me tërësinë e ndërtesave kulturore që kërkon e ka në juridiksionin e vet Qendra Kulturore e qytetit të Përmetit. Unë kam qenë drejtor i Qendrës Kulturore në hapësirën kohore 1996 – 2007. U pushova me pa të drejtë nga puna nga kryetari i Bashkisë Edmond Komino, se mbrojta Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, i cili ka kohë që përpiqet dhe po vazhdon të përpiqet të vrasë apo largojë Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” nga zemra e Përmetit. “Pushohet drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore të Përmetit, studiuesi i kulturës dhe historisë, zoti Kastriot Bezati, vetëm se mbron ligjin, vetëm se bëri që shteti të fitonte në të gjitha shkallët e gjyqësorit, duke ia lënë Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” qytetit me emër të Përmetit. E kundërta duhej të ndodhte: ata që pushuan drejtorin duhet të pushoheshin apo largoheshin nga puna e shtetit”, - thuhet në letrën e 36 akademikëve e profesorëve të shquar të vendit të datës 29.05.2007. Edhe në këtë rast, të drejtën mua ma dha ligji, ma dhanë të tri shkallët e gjyqësorit: Shkalla I me Vendimin Nr 1443/P – 448 datë 19.12.2007, Apeli me Vendimin Nr. 89 datë 13.03.2008 dhe Gjykata e Lartë me vendimin nr.00-2010-433 datë 16.04.2010. Por le të rikthehemi te “vendi që është caktuar për t’u vendosur Qendra Kulturore”. Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” në kuptimin institucional nuk është Qendra Kulturore e Përmetit, por vetëm një nga institucionet në juridiksionin e Qendrës Kulturore të Përmetit. Qendrat Kulturore u formuan me vendim të Këshillit të Ministrave Nr. 650 datë 20.11.1995 dhe Udhëzimit të Ministrisë së Kulturës Nr. 40/10 datë 14.12.1995. Në Përmet ajo u formua më 29.01.1996 dhe ajo përfshiu në juridiksionin e saj Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, muzeumet e qytetit të Përmetit, Bibliotekën e Shtetit dhe Kinemanë “13 Shtatori”. Ka fjalë lartë e poshtë, me sa duket nga ata që duan të vrasin Pallatin e Kulturës në zëmër të Përmetit, se edhe ky institucion do të vendoset në disa dhomëza brenda muzeut të ri, ish-shtëpisë së ushtarakëve, që sot për sot ekziston vetëm si emër por jo në realitet. Si është e vërteta? Këshilli i Ministrave, pas kërkesave të shumta të Qendrës Kulturore të Bashkisë Përmet, me Vendimin Nr. 218 datë 10.04.2003 vendosi kalimin e ndërtesës së Shtëpisë së Ushtarakëve nga prona e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes në administrim të Qendrës Kulturore të Bashkisë Përmet për Muze të Arkeologjisë, Historisë, Etnografisë, Kulturës, Arsimit dhe figurave madhore të rrethit Përmet. Këshilli i Bashkisë Përmet, në zbatim të VKM nr.218 datë 10.04.2003, ia kaloi të gjitha ambientet e Shtëpisë së Ushtarakëve Qendrës Kulturore vetëm për Muzeun e Ri të rrethit të Përmetit. Në mbrojtje të gjithë hapësirave të muzeut vetëm për pavijonet e muzeut janë dhe nenet 2, 6, 7, 8 dhe 9 të Ligjit Nr. 8744 datë 22.02.2001, azhurnuar me ligjet Nr. 9561 datë 12.06.2006, datë Nr.9797 datë 23.07.2007. Këto mjedise nuk janë plotësisht të mjaftueshme për të paraqitur ashtu si duhet të gjitha periudhat historike dhe të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore si dhe figurat madhore të trevës së Përmetit dhe jo më t’i ngushtosh këto mjedise, të bësh në to zyra, klube e dhomëza, që nuk kanë lidhje me objektin e Muzeut të Përmetit. Të veprosh kështu do të thotë t’i kundërvihesh VKM Nr. 218 datë 10.04.2003 dhe Ligjit Nr. 8744 datë 22.02.2001, të azhurnuar me ligjet nr.9561 datë 12.06.2006 dhe Nr. 9797 datë 23.07.2007, do të thotë të mos ngresh një muze të vërtetë madhor të rrethit të Përmetit. Qendra e Kulturës nuk është dhe nuk duhet të jetë një ndërtesë e vetme, por ajo është dhe duhet të jetë tërësia e disa ndërtesave të veçanta (muzeu, Pallati i Kulturës, biblioteka, kinemaja), ashtu si kërkon edhe VKM Nr. 650 datë 20.11.1995.
4 - Harmonia ndërfetare është në ndërgjegjen e përmetarëve dhe Përmetit.
Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, i vetmi në Përmet, bashkon, forcon, kulturon, progreson e qytetëron si komunitetin ortodoks, ashtu dhe atë mysliman të Përmetit. Përmeti, si qytet, ka 2703 familje me 10963 banorë dhe, në hapësirën e tij gjeografike, ngrihen 2 kisha ortodokse (Kisha e Shëne Prëmtes dhe Kisha e Shën Kollit), një xhami (Xhamia e Gurit të Qytetit), një teqe (Teqeja e Baba Xhaferit) dhe një kishë ungjillore (Kisha “Drita e Jetës”). Bashkësia qytetare e Përmetit e do edhe shkollën, edhe kulturën, edhe xhaminë, edhe kishën, edhe teqenë, sepse edhe vlerat e ndërtesave të kultit janë vlera të kulturës dhe qytetërimit të Përmetit.
Përmeti është simbol i kulturës dhe harmonia fetare është në ndërgjegjen e përmetarit dhe Përmetit. Po të zbatohet ligji, që është një për të gjithë, s’ka as probleme dhe as konflikte ndërfetare në Përmet. Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” u ngrit si kemi cilësuar vetëm mbi 4.28 % të truallit të kishës, ndërsa mbi 50 % të truallit mbi të cilin ngrihet Shkolla e Mesme “Sami Frashëri” dhe në 100% të truallit mbi të cilin ngrihet Pallati i Sportit ishin pronë e Xhamisë. Të tria këto institucione me rëndësi u investuan dhe u ngritën tërësisht nga shteti: Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri” më 1962, Shkolla e Mesme “Sami Frashëri” më 1969 dhe Pallati i Sportit më 1984. Le të ngrihen xhami, kisha, teqe, se për ndërtesat e kultit ka nevojë komuniteti i Përmetit, por jo të kërkohet vrasja dhe shembja apo tjetërsimi i këtyre tre institucioneve me shumë rëndësi kur ato i mbron pushteti gjyqësor i Shqipërisë dhe i do bashkësia qytetare e Përmetit. Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, Shkolla e Mesme “Sami Frashëri” dhe Pallati i Sportit përbëjnë sot fytyrën e bukur të Përmetit.
5 – Askush nuk është mbi ligjin në Shqipëri.
“Organet e shtetit janë të detyruara të ekzekutojnë vendimet e gjyqësorit”, thuhet në Kushtetutën e Shqipërisë. Vetë Kryeministri, zoti Sali Berisha ka thënë se “Nuk do të ketë vendim përfundimtar gjykate të pazbatuar në Shqipëri, qofshin ato kundër qeverisë apo kundrejt cilitdo” dhe se “Askush nuk është mbi ligjin në Shqipëri”. Po atëherë, përse nuk zbatohet ligji nga shteti për Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”? “Secili duhet t’i bindet pushtetit të shtetit …Në qoftë se dëshironi të jetoni pa frikë ndaj pushtetit, atëherë bëni atë që duhet bërë dhe do të gjeni miratimin e shtetit … Në qoftë se veproni keq, atëherë ju duhet të keni frikë prej tij, sepse fuqia e plotë për të dënuar sipas ligjit i përket shtetit”, - thuhet në Dhiatën e Re, Kreu XIII. Po atëherë, përse nuk respektohet ligji nga kisha për Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”? Pallati i Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, si pronë e paluajtshme publike me interes të njohur kulturor, nuk duhet të ndryshojë destinacionin por të ruajë, garantojë e lartësojë vlerat unikale të kulturës së Përmetit. Një gjë e tillë kërkohet nga nenet 2, 3, 7 dhe 12 të Ligjit Nr.8743 datë 22.02.2001 i azhurnuar me Ligjin Nr. 9558 datë 08.06.2006. Po atëherë, përse nuk kërkohet zbatimi i ligjit por punohet në errësirë për tjetërsimin në kishë të Pallatit të Kulturës nga titullarët e sotëm të Bashkisë e Këshillit të Bashkisë së Përmetit. Vendimet e Gjykatës së Lartë dhe Gjykatës Kushtetuese janë detyruese për të gjithë, për shtetin dhe institucionet e kultit, për kishën, xhaminë e teqenë, për Presidentin, Kryeministrin, Kryepeshkopin e titullarët e Bashkisë së Përmetit. Përse Presidenti Bamir Topi e Kryeministri Sali Berisha nuk kërkojnë e urdhërojnë zbatimin e ligjit nga shteti si dhe respektimin e këtij ligji nga Kryepeshkopi Janullatos? Përse Kryepeshkopi nuk e respekton dhe zbaton ligjin e Shqipërisë? Përse titullarët e Bashkisë, veçanërisht kryetari Edmond Komino, nuk kërkon zbatimin e ligjit por bën atë që i kërkon me të pa drejtë Kisha e Përmetit? Shteti duhet të ndeshet dhe të asgjësojë jo vetëm valët helenizuese që vijnë nga qarqe të caktuara të Greqisë, por edhe ato që ngrihen nga elementë të veçantë, të cilët jetojnë e punojnë brenda Shqipërisë. Të mbrosh Pallatin e Kulturës “Naim Frashëri”, do të thotë të ecësh në rrugën që do e kërkon ndërgjegjja kombëtare e Përmetit. Institucionet e kulturës dhe të fesë, si çdo institucion, duhet të jetojnë e veprojnë brenda ligjit të Shqipërisë.
*Autori është ish-drejtor i shtëpisë së Kulturës ‘Naim Frashëri’, Përmet

----------


## skampin

Mitropoliti i Beratit në inagurimin e Irinej: Kosova, Jeruzalemi serb
Mitropoliti i Beratit në inagurimin e Irinej: Kosova, Jeruzalemi serbTIRANE- E përditshmja serbe “Blic” publikon deklaratat e disa prej peshkopëve nga vende të ndryshme të botës që morën pjesë në inagurimin e Patriarkut serb në Pejë.
Edhe Mitropolit i Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Ignati shprehet i shqetësuar për gjendjen në Kosovë, duke mos nguruar ta quajë shtetin e ri, Jeruzalemin e Serbisë.

“Tani po e shoh këtë gjendje në Kosovë. Po ndihem i shqetësuar. Ne ortodoksët shqiptarë, kemi ushqyer ndjenja të përbashkëta me popullin dhe kishën serbe gjatë bombardimit, ja edhe tani këtu në Kosovë. Por në të njëjtën kohë ndiej një gëzim dhe kënaqësi të madhe këtu në Patrikanë dhe në Kosovë. Kjo e mirë është për serbët dhe Kishën e tyre, e di dhe po e ndiej Jerusalemin tuaj” u shpreh Mitropoliti Ignati. 

Imzot Ignati u fronëzua si Mitropolit i Beratit, më 18.07.1998. Ai ka lindur në 28.12.1934 në fshatin Podhromos, Greqi.

Inaugurimi i Patriarkut serb Irinej mblodhi në Patriarkanën e Pejës 40 përfaqësues të lartë të të gjitha kishave ortodokse vendore dhe rreth 30 përfaqësuese të lartë të kishave të tjera dhe bashkësive fetare tradicionale.

(e.n/blic/BalkanWeb)
le te reagoje dhe per kete kelyshin e tije antishqiptar se e ka gjuhen brisk hiresia e ashtuquajtures kishe autoqefale Shqiptare

----------


## laguna blu

> Meqenëse akademik Kristo Frashëri është njëra ndër figurat më emblematike të historiografisë shqiptare konsideroj se titulli i kësaj teme është tejet tendencioz dhe denigrues. Ai mund të ishte: 
> 
> *"Kryepeshkopi Anastas reagon pas deklaratave të Kristo Frashërit në media"*.
> 
> Kaq mund të bëjmë, sa për të shmangur prejudikimin e njëanshëm të rradhës...


Ja, po ja heq bojën vetes kësaj rradhe për mungesë kreativiteti:

Titulli mund të jetë:

*"Anastasi përpiqet të përçudnojë deklaratat e Akademik Frashërit".*

U takon moderatorëve të ndërhyjnë konform kërkesave të forumistëve dhe vetëdijes së tyre... :qetesi:

----------


## Seminarist

Te gjitha shkrimet e K. Frasherit, *ne lidhje me legjitimitetin* e fronezimit te Janullatosit, jane fund e krye kontradiktore me vete logjiken qe aplikon Frasheri.

Frasheri ka kohe qe keput kontradikta ne debate te ndryshme.


Pika kyce, fakt qe e pranon vete Frasheri, por me te cilen bie vete vazhdimisht ne kontradikte, eshte kur vete Frasheri e pranon se, si pasoje e shkaterrimit te strukturave kishtare ne 1967, ishte e bere e detyrueshme nderhyrja nga jashte per rikrijimin e tyre. E vetmja gje qe thote Frasheri, bazuar ne kerkesen e kishes ortodokse shqiptare ne diaspore, eshte se i perzgjedhuri per rikrijimin e strukturave kishtare duhet te ishte nje jo grek apo jo serb.


Mirepo, e zeme se do ishte nga Rumania. Prape, ky nuk do permbushte dot nenin 16 te te qenit shqiptar, per te qene ne krye te kishes. Edhe si ekzark, ky nuk do kish autoritetin e duhur per te vepruarme efikasitet, plus qe pasja per vite e nje ekzarku te huaj ne krye te nje kishe qe kishte fituar nje here autoqefaline ne 1937, nuk do te thosh gje tjeter vecse te pranuarit se autoqefalia e 1937 nuk eshte me ekzistente.
Vec kesaj, vete Frasheri, duke interpretuar ne menyre subjektive fjalet e Janullatosit ne intervisten me Ben Blushin, e pranon  "_Duke zënë në gojë fqinjët, ai nuk e kishte fjalën për grekët, por për maqedonët që i kishin zënë syrin Prespës dhe për arumunët që donin një peshkop rumun._" Pra mesa duket, me shume gjasa edhe zgjedhja e nje rumuni do ishte zgjedhje me pasoja e aspak e mesme, neutrale.

Po ashtu Frasheri aplikon kete logjike ndaj shqiptareve te helenizuar, si Bollano: "_Në të vërtetë, ai është një lab shqiptar nga fshati Zhulat i Kurveleshit, gjyshi i të cilit, Plaku Bollano mësoi greqisht dhe u bë grek. Me Bollanon ndodhi fenomeni që njihet prej shekujsh se i adoptuari bëhet më i egër se natyrali. Kjo për arsye se ai si i adoptuar apo si i rekrutuar për të provuar se është njëqind përqind grek, tregohet ndaj shqiptarëve më i ashpër dhe më i egër se greku i vërtetë. Rilindësit tanë të nderuar e shihnin të keqen më të madhe jo nga greku i vërtetë, por nga grekomani, domethënë nga shqiptari që kishte braktisur kombësinë e tij dhe ishte bërë grek_"

Po te aplikojme kete logjike, Frasheri na imponon te mendohet se, derisa *ata qe bertisnin ne 1922 (Berat) ishin vllehe, apo ata te konferences se Tiranes ne 1992, me emra te spikatur nga familje vllahe si Koja, Hanxhari, Shundi* etj, keta si te adpotuar jane bere me te keqinj se shqiptaret, per te provuar se jane 100% shqiptare. Keshtu qe sipas vete logjikes qe aplikon Frasheri, shtysat e ketyre anetareve te opozites anti-Janullatos 1992 nuk ishin te sinqerta dhe te lidhura ngushte me aspektin shpirteror te kishes ortodokse, se ata ishin thjeshte disa vegla te nenshtruara politikave te caktuara!!!!!!!


Lidhur me Bollanon, prape Frasheri bie ne kontradikte. Nje here thote se ne 1992 Sebastianosi deklaron dy familje tradicionale filo-greke ne Himare, Bollanot dhe Gora-t, me pas thote se Bollano eshte lab dhe eshte bere se fundmi grek!!!!!!!


Kontradikte tjeter. Nqs zgjedhja e nje peshkopi  te huaj dhe veprimtaria e tij eshte automatikisht e pavlefshme, me baze nenin 16 te kushtetutes 1928, atehere, si kamundesi qe nuk denoncon vete sinodin e 1929, kur ai u krijua me ndihmen e nje peshkopi jo shqiptar (madje serb)???!!!

Tjeter kontradikte. Nqs patrikana do pranonte kushtetun e 1928 pa ekuivoke e kundershtime, do ish absurde qe njekohesisht ti impononte Sinodit kanonik 1937, DY filogreke te mbaruar, madje qe as kombesine shqiptare se kishin, si Kurrilla ne Korce dhe Kotoko ne Gjirokaster!Me baze mospasjen e kombesise, me vone, italianet do i perzinin keta dy peshkope me pa te drejte kthimi ne Shqiperi.



Keshtu qe Frasheri te mos i absolutizoje gjerat me pathos komunist e ta mesoje me mire historine e kishes.

----------

